# 3.0rd Edition Power Game



## Mithreander (Aug 25, 2003)

Rogues Gallery

Out of Character Comment and pregame setup thread

The message came in the middle of the night as a dream to the leader of your society: a call for the best!

Seems that there is a new threat to the south, and a magic user has called on your people to provide a champion to face this threat. The details are scetchy and the rewards more so, though the mage that sent the message has offered 500gp to those for just hearing him out. Only one person from each society was asked to attend, and since you have the greatest potential in your generation, you were the one that was offered this opertunity.

You are to meet at the Silver Tower, in the heart of Greyhawk, the neutral center of Oreth, at an appointed time. Thus you find your self outside the twenty story tower during that annointed time. The tower seems to be made out of steal, though there are no windows, seems or blemishes in the polished surfaces of the circular tower. There is only the Tower, the door leading inside, the shops that surround the square the tower is in... and three others that must have also heard the call and come. The group seems to be a strange one. 

The first was a humanwith fiery hair. He seemed to have been traveling for a while, his clothing worn and dirty from the road. On his back was a well used crossbow, and at his side were two daggers and a club.

The next was one of the little folk, who seemed to be dressed in aminly dark blue except for his leather armor, and cloak. He also looked tired, though he was studying the group with interest, smiling at those that looked at him, or acknowledged him.

The third was a huge human, towering over the rest as an oak towers over aspen. With blond hair and blue eyes, a greatsword on his back  He resembles nothing more then a northern barbarian, though he could be a throw back from the Sword Coast.

The last was an elf... and a wolf. Though the City around them seem to not take notice, the others certainly did. Not only is the individual an elf, but with his chestnut skin, red hair, and green eyes, not including the cut of his cloths, he appears to be a wild elf! These cousins of the high elves were rarely seen, and even rarer in the city.

The door to the tower looms in front of the group as the sun continues on it's voyage across the sky.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 25, 2003)

Paying little heed to the others or their stares, the wild elf moves towards the tower.  He is dressed in woodland shades of green and brown, and a leather coat studded with small bits of steel.  Though he keeps himself hidden beneath his large cloak of forest green, you notice that his lower face is covered in a mask.  Brown warpaint masks his eyes, a battered longsword hangs at his hip, and he carries a longbow in his left hand.  As he strides forward towards the tower, the wolf at his heel stays back, panting happily and staring at the other travellers.  After a dozen paces or so, the elf barks something in Elven, and the wolf trots towards its master.

Pausing for only a second, the elf pushes the door open and steps inside...


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 25, 2003)

The door feels warm to the touch (from the sun, maybe?), but does not give to the elfs pressure.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 25, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, had to edit my post after the door didnt open

Oldum stands before the door watching all of the people and events going on around him.  A big toothy grin, as big as possible for a Halfling, is spread across his face.  The excitement of being here is overwhelming.  He cannot help but to follow some of the more interesting fold around but always stay within site of the large door that hides the tower halls, within.  However once he sees the elf approach the tower doors, all of his attention is on him.  When the elf tries to open the door but is unsuccessful, Oldums smile gets even bigge, if that is possible. Looking up and down the door, he speaks to himself  _“Oh goody, the door is locked.  I was hoping it would be so that I could try and pick it.”_  Now ignoring everything else around him Oldum proudly prances toward the door, following the wild elf.  _“Wonder why he wears a mask. Think I will ask him…Hey you there, Sir Elf!!! Heeelllloooo!!”_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

The human with his fiery hairs was staring at the tower. He was looking at it like it was hypnotized. When you follow his eyes, you see he looks at the reflection of the sun on the tower. At that place, the light give the impression the tower is burning.

When the elf push the door, the sound seems to have waked up the man in his red robe.

"It is impolite to enter a place without being invited, elf, and even less to try to pick a lock, little man."

The human walk up to the door and knock at it.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 25, 2003)

Aramil jumps slightly as the halfling calls out to him.  _"Sneaky small ones around here," _he thinks to himself.  The elf crosses his arms in front of his chest and nods his head in a gesture of greeting, then turns back to the door, looking at it despondently.  He turns back to the halfling once again.

_"I have traveled many leagues to reach this place, and now nobody's home...luck is not with me."_

He sits down cross-legged on the ground and begins to pet the wolf, talking to it under his breath in Elven.  The wolf cocks its head curiously and then wags its tail happily, looking at the halfling and panting.  Aramil sighs and addresses the small man.  _"Very well...I am Aramil, of the Moray, and this is Kaliska.  And who might you be?"_


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 25, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> *
> "It is impolite to enter a place without being invited, elf, and even less to try to pick a lock, little man."
> *




_"But I have been invited.  Every night, as the moon hangs high in the sky and I let the trance take over me, I see this very same structure.  Rising high into the air, the sun glistening just as it is now.  

Tell me, human...what manner of place is this?  Be it the home of some demon?" _


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 25, 2003)

Again with a hug smile, Oldum replies 
_"I am  Oldum Sharpwind, but my friends call me Stoneskipper.  You can call me whatever you like.  Why do you wear a mask?  Can I pet Kaliski?  Oh the door! "_ As he fumbles with getting his thieves tools out  of his belt pouch he hears the words of the barbarian.  Leaning closer to Aramil he whispers _Leave it to a human to take our fun away!"_


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 25, 2003)

_"You may pet Kaliska, if she wishes to be petted.  As for my mask..one could just as easily ask why you don't wear one.  _


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 25, 2003)

As the red haired human knocks on the door, the sound seems to a gong, rather then the expected sound of a knock. The sound reverberates off the surounding stores and homes. People in the street look in the direction of the tower, and then up to it's mast expectantly. Mos tof them seem to be holding their breath, others pull their children away from the squere, hiding the faces of their young. 

When the reverberations of the gong sound fades, and nothing happens, the people seem perplexed and bring their gaze to those in front of the tower. They trully look perplexed. and then their looks turn to looks of shock as the huge 10' wide, 15' tall door opens. Behind the door is a silver man... almost liquid looking figure. 

It seemed to be abourt 7' tall, and skinny for it's size. It's clothing seemed to be made out of the same material as it's skin, and it's eyes glow a hellish red. The man/statue/thing seems to speak from a great distance away, it's speach quick and impatient as it looks to each of you. "Excellent! The master will be pleased that all of you could make it. Please come in away from prying eyes." It then moves to the side to show a large hall with doors on both sides. The hall seems to end in a large stair case that goes up to the oposite side of the tower and curves around the walls, where more doors on the upper level can be seen. Looking up, all of you can see the ceiling of the structure, some 200 feet above you. The stairs continue up at odd intervals to all 20 stories.

The silver man/statue/thing, motions for you all to follow him, as he seems to flow towards the stairs, past tables of exotic woods that hold strange instrements and artifacts.

[Anyone can make an arcane Knowledge check C: 15 to recognize the creature as a construct, higher for more information.]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 25, 2003)

Oldum cocks his head slightly as he ponders Aramils answer.  Appearing deep in thought he reaches out to Kaliska to allow the wolf to sniff his hand.  If the wolf responds favorably, Oldum comes closer and stokes the animal.  Otherwise he shrugs and continues with his tools. After a long pause, he looks up at the human, sneers, and then back to Aramil. _“I have been getting these strange dreams lately.  I see this tower in them. Do you have dreams Aramil….didn’t you just say something about seeing this tower too?  Yes…I believe you did.  How strange.”_


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 25, 2003)

When the door opens, Oldum quickly turns to face it and almost falls backwards as he looks to the top of the door.  _"Wow!!!"_  Is the only word that escapes from his usually busy lips


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 25, 2003)

Aramil looks frightened at the strange creature answering the door, and his hand instantly strays to the hilt of his sword.  As the rest of the travelers head inside, he stays behind, looking around nervously.  Kaliska sniffs the ground and trots through the door without a care in the world, and after a moment Aramil reluctantly follows her.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 25, 2003)

The creature leads the group to the marble stair case up to the first level of the tower. He then opens the first door to the right of the stairs and motions that the group should take a seat. Inside is a small room with just enough room for a table and 5 chairs: one at the head of the table near the door, and two more chairs on either side of the room. There is a pouch in front of each of the side chairs, as well as a silver goblet. In the center of the table there is a pitcher of liquid, water droplets on the pitch from the odviously cold liquid, and a platter of meats, cheeses, and bread.

"The master will be with you shortly." the man/thing says. It then closes the door behind the last of you. The wolf has plentyo f room under the table, but it looks like no food was provided for the k9 companion. 

Now, given a chance to look over hte room, each of you notice that the walls are made of the same material as the outside, as is the ceiling. The floor is covered with an expensive looking rug, but you all assume that the floor is also the same material. The walls are covered with asorted pictures of glades, forests and mountain peaks... all but one. One has a female elf's portrate in it. She seems to be very beuatiful with blonde/silver tresses that sparkle as the picture moves (it moves!), and purple eyes with gold flecks. She seems to be watching the group as it contimplates the room.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2003)

OCC: I roll a 8 on the dice, make 16 on the roll.  I would have liked to have a 28 on that one, just to impress the three other. 



> _Amaril_
> *
> 
> "But I have been invited.  Every night, as the moon hangs high in the sky and I let the trance take over me, I see this very same structure.  Rising high into the air, the sun glistening just as it is now. *



_ 

"Well, Amaril, even invited, you should stay polite and not enter without notice. And for being polite, my name is Allan Forest."





Amaril
*Tell me, human...what manner of place is this?  Be it the home of some demon?"*

Click to expand...



"I would tell it is a house for some mage. If it would be the house of a demon, no villager would dare to live near."




*When the reverberations of the gong sound fades, and nothing happens, the people seem perplexed and bring their gaze to those in front of the tower. They trully look perplexed. and then their looks turn to looks of shock as the huge 10' wide, 15' tall door opens. Behind the door is a silver man... almost liquid looking figure. 

It seemed to be abourt 7' tall, and skinny for it's size. It's clothing seemed to be made out of the same material as it's skin, and it's eyes glow a hellish red. The man/statue/thing seems to speak from a great distance away, it's speach quick and impatient as it looks to each of you. "Excellent! The master will be pleased that all of you could make it. Please come in away from prying eyes."*

Click to expand...



"You see, both what I said seem to be true. Just knocking and they come to get us.

And as I see, that creature is a construct, or if you prefer, a statue animated by magic, so there is great chance they are powerfull wizards."

Allan enters the tower and start to look at his structure as he follow the magic servant._


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Once the group reaches the meeting hall, Oldum walks around and inspects everything in the room starting with the food on the table.  After grabbing a handful of meat and bread, he continues until he sees the moving picture on the wall.  Jumping back and forth he sees if the picture is in fact following him or not.  After a short time he smile and moves on.  Hopping up into one of the chars he grabs the pitcher and pours the liquid into the goblet in front of him.  Once full he looks around to everyone else._  “Sure is nice of them, hmmm…I wonder who THEM is.  Anyway it sure is nice of them to have food out for us. “_ With that he grabs the pouch in front of him and inspects its contents.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

Inside the pouch the halfling finds waht all the others would find in their pouches: 5 small emerald, each cut precisely. They are about the size of the large humans thumb nail.

The halfling thinks that each stone is worth about 100 gp each.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Oldum's eyes brighten up as he inspects each of the stones.  Holding each one of them up to the lighting in the room, he hollers out _"I always loved the way light sparkles off of a fine cut gem"_  As his words loudly  reverberate off of the walls, he sinks back into his chair and throws a hunk of meat to the wolf.

OOC: Will attempt to appraise the gems


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 26, 2003)

Amaril nervously sits on one of the chairs and glances around the room, inspecting the paintings.  Why anyone would want to paint a forest rather than live in one is a mystery, but the elf appears impressed by the attention to detail.  He notices the others siding the pouches into their pockets, and he does the same.  Just then, he notices the moving figure in the painting.  His fingers grip the hilt of his sword as he whispers in Elven, _"there is a foul air about this place..."_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

"It's good to eat fresh and hot food, it was some times I was living on my rations and some games I was able to catch, but even then, the meat was always a bit too roasted. That's the disadvantage of hunting with fire."

Looking at the gems.

"And what a nice gift. The way of living would have been the guest to give a gift to the host, but I don't think I have anything interesting to give to such host."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

The door opens to the room in a soundless whisper, as the preasure in the room is released. In the doorway is an elf, but one of the strangest elves that any of you have seem. Standing 6' and weighing no more then 100 pounds (which is probably a generous guess), the pale skinned, white/transparent haired elf almost looks like an apparition. 

The elf combs back a few strands of his straight, shoulder length hair as he gazes at the group with steady pink eyes. He wears a silver silk tunic that matches the color of walls and ceiling, covered in a suit of studded leather. At his belt is a rapier and stiletto on opposite sides of his belt. On the scabbards of his weapons you  can see a platinum symbol: a griffon diving at some prey. The same symbol is on the broach that holds the hooded purple valvet, silver silk lined cloak on the elves shoulders. He walks in, his black boots making no noise on the carpet, and stands next to the remaining chair. 

his colorless, thin lips crack in a semblance of a smile as he introduces himself. "My name is Mithreander. I am the one that called each of you to this place. Thank you for heeding that call. As a show of my gratitude, I had left the pouches that I see you have already excepted." He then sits down with a grace that's only matched by other elves and some of the hin (halflings). 

Mithreander glances around the room, his eyes resting on the picture of the lady for a second and with a sigh and a slight shake of his head he continues. "I have brought you here because it has come to my attention that there is something happening to the south, near the Amedio Jungle. Someone, or thing is disrupting the Ambience." The albino elf pauses to reconcider his last word and ammends, "The field of magic that we magic-users access for our spells." He looks at each of you in turn and says "I need something to help me determine what the disterbance is, and I need you to retreive it for me. It's a rod about a foot long with the claw of a baby dragon at one end grasping an emerald about the size of a large egg. This instrment will aid me in finding out what is happening to the south.

"Ive been able to estimate the location of the object just to the north of here in the Cairn hills on a peninsula that reaches well into the Nyediv. On the tip of that peninsula is a small village of fishermen and their families. They should be able to show you to the enterance to the caverns where I have devine the location of the rod to be. Any questions?" The elf seems slightly distracted as he pushes the conversation towards the companions, but seems to be aware of any questions that are being asked.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Almost tripping over his word in the excitement to speak, Oldum rambles out, _“Hello Mithreander, it is very nice to meet you.  I am Oldum Sharpwind, but my friends call me Stoneskipper.  Thank you ever so much for these emeralds.  They are magnificent, but I am sure they are nothing in comparison to the one on the wand you speak of.  I am curious though, you seem like a pretty powerful magic user.  Why do you need us to get the wand for you?  Why don t you get it yourself.  I am not saying I don’t want to because I love to travel and see new things.  It just seems that you really shouldn’t need us.”_  After spilling all of that out faster than most can comprehend, Oldum sits back in his chair and fidgets for only a second before he sits forward again pointing at the moving picture.  _“Who is that a picture of?”_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

_"Interesting. But I have some questions.

The little man is right. Why sending us? I can suppose it is because their is some danger on the trip that your servants can't handle themselves. In that case, what are the danger we can expect from that trip?

Second thing, when you would like to see us leave for this mission?

One last thing. I suppose those gems are only the first payment to do the job, usually, you pay an advance before and pay the remaining after. What would be the pay for this job?"_



> “Who is that a picture of?”




Allan start to look at the picture. "Nice portrait, a lovely lady I must say."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

Mithreander, slightly annoyed having to justify his actions answers the first of the questions with a little more sneer then absolutely necessary. “The reason I have chosen to pay you to do a job that I can readily do my self should be of no concern.” He sighs and relents and answers the question anyway. “If it helps you to know that the rod only has a 33.6% chance of helping me pierce the vale, and only a 10% if it does help, to help enough to be of any use. Then so be it. With those chances, I have decided to use my resources to better use in areas that have a greater chance of success.” He sighs, looking at the portrait and nods to it. 

“My wife, on the other hand, has talked me into at least dispatching someone for the artifact just in case it may be of use. I personally think it’s a waist of my time… but not yours. For a 3.4% chance of help, I can afford the time and cost to summon you and tell you what I need, and pay you on your successful retrieval of the object.” He waves away the question, as if it annoyed him and turned his attention to the next part of the same question, looking at Allen as he does so.

“I can assure you that there is nothing in those caves that me or my associates fear, for I have taken the time to see that there is not much Influence there in the Ambience. What does that mean to you? It means that, though it may be a challenge for you to get the rod, there should be no challenge there that you can not over come, if you work together.” Considering that question answered, he then moved on to the monetary question and simply answers “The same will be given to each survivor who brings the rod to me.”

Hearing the question of the portrait, he says “My wife seems to think she has to be concerned with this aspect of our meeting since it would not have occurred without her urging.” Then under his breathe, he adds, “Not that she thinks ANY thing is outside of her range of concern.” He glances up at the portrait to catch it sticking its tongue out at the albino elf before it goes back to its regular purveyance of the room.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

"Thanks for the answers. I willingly accept that job you ask us. I will go if the other persons around this table accept to come along.

If time is important, we can leave at the first light of the day I think, except if someone here have some opposition. In the case time it is not, I may use a day for some preparation. So what do you think of that."

Looking at everyone around the table.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

Mithreander nods to the enchanter and says "I'll compremize. I've aranged for passage up the Selitan River to the Nyr Div, and around the penincela I had mentioned to the fishing village. It leaves in one hour. On the boat, you'll have a days time for preparation. Would that be exceptable?" Mithreander looks to each in turn and nods as if they would before anyone could answer. 

"Unless there is something furhter, there are other matters I have to take care of..." He starts to stand and head towards the door.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

Allan looks at the host who leave the room.

"Seems pretty nice with me. So we don't have too much times, so I suggest we finish to eat and present ourselves to each other. I know some have start outside the tower, but it is not the case for all, and we may make a more formal presentation.

After that, we can leave to the boat. It is near here, I saw it when I arrive, so we will have about half an hour to shop for things we need. We may talk a bit more on the boat, but sadly, I may not participate much at that moment because, as I said, I have a ritual I would like to do before doing anything other than travelling.

Now, for the presentation. My name is Allan Forest. As you may have seen, I'm a wizard. I've specialized my talent in the field of the enchantments and charms. Don't fear, I have no intention to use any on you. This specialisation have cost me some knowledge in the fields of illusions, magic I find more entertaining than usefull in the path I have chosen. I have studied much on many fields, so I can help if some knowledge are nedded. Finally, I have no lack on the combat fields. I have many offensive spells, but I have some preference in fire spells, but I don't limit myself in that destructive energy. Even with many years to study all this, I'm only at the start of my carreer and my talents are still limited, but if it wasn't the case, I doubt I would have been summoned here."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

Jumping up out of his chair and walking around the room again Odlum states _"This sound so exciting.  I cannot wait until tomorrow.  I dont know about the rest of you, but I want to go check out the rest of this tower.  If we are not allowed to look around then perhaps we can go outside.  I have all of the supplies I need..I think. But with these emeralds, maybe I can get more.  What do the rest of you want to do?" _

OOC:  Not sure if you saw my post a while back about this, but I would like to try and appraise the gems that were given to us.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

[OOC:







> *By Mithreander on 08-25-2003*
> The halfling thinks that each stone is worth about 100 gp each.




I had aready rolled for you and gave you your thoughts... this was right BEFORE the post you asked.]

As the halfling rusheds to the door and opens it, he notices that the metalic man/statue thing is there. It seems ready to escort you out side. Looks like you will not be able to investigate the tower, at least not this minute. Purhaps another opertunity will present itself.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 26, 2003)

> I had aready rolled for you and gave you your thoughts... this was right BEFORE the post you asked.]



OOC:  OOPS Sorry, I will pay more attetnion next time.

IC: 
_"With a huff, Oldum turns back to the others around the table.  "Were we supposed to find another place to sleep tonight, or are we staying in the tower?  I forgot to ask.  Oh well, it looks like I cant explore in here anyway, so staying elsewhere will be loads more fun. "_  Turning back to the golem, Oldum looks up at it. _“Well lead the way party pooper.  I want to go see what is happening outside.”_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 26, 2003)

"Well, little man, if you had paid a bit more attention to the man speaking and a bit less to the moving eyes on the painting, you would have heard we have to be in one hour... I would say now fifty five minutes on a boat on the Selitan River. Finally, I think we should meet at the boat, and I suggest not to waste time."

As he said that, the man stand up, take the pouch with the gems and start to walk. He follow the construct to the door.

"We meet at the boat in less than hour, good shopping all."

Allan start to walk and search for a shop who would sell all he needs for his ritual to summon a familiar.

OOC: I'll try to trade the components for one gem. After having the components, if I think I have enough time, I'll buy some rations and a waterskin and then go directly to the boat.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 26, 2003)

The group is shuffled out side of the tower by the silver creature and with a warning that the boat leaves in less then an hour, closes the door with a _shtck!_ sound.

People form around the square, neer the shops there stare as you walk out of the tower... seems not many people are seen going in OR out of the silver tower.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

Allen leaves the others at the base of the tower and heads across the square. The sun is still up well over the roofs of the buildings, at least another 5 hours of daylight. 

Imediately, he sees a bunch of Mandrake root in a window, which ussually means that they sell more common spell components there. 

The door has no bell, or sound that anounces a person, Allen notes as he opens the door, but imediately a small female woman comes out with a smile on her somewhat average face. "Ah, sir, you be in need of some materials of the Arcane?" she asks. When Allen describes what he needs, the brown haired, brown eyed woman bends over to pull out a package of materials, prewrapped. "Here you go, sir!" Expecting the bunde, he finds the incenses, the powders and other materials that he would need to summon a familiar. Allen ofers the woman a gem in return for the materials, and with a quick, apraising look, she excepts it without any trouble... though she does say "I'd be wary of the MAster of the SIlver tower... he's unpredictable." With that, she retreats back into the room she had come. 

The other supplies are just as easily precured and Allen finds his way to the ship well within the appointed hour.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 27, 2003)

_Ppplllbbbttt"_ Oldum sticks his tongue out at Allan as he walks by him to leave the tower.  When the wizard angrily looks back at him, Oldum quickly looks away and skips by him.  Deciding that he will be interrupted in his investigation of the town and not have enough time to do much anyway, the Halfling head directly for the ship.  He only makes a few “small” stops along the way before he is shooed away by merchants and the like.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 27, 2003)

As Aramil walks out of the tower, he pauses to take a look around.  Hundreds, no, thousands of people all seem to be bustling about on their own business, paying no heed to one another.  He turns to the halfling next to him.

"It's all so...big.  I'm afraid I might become lost.  Will you come with me and show me the way to this ship?"

Edit:  Looks like you posted as I did.  I'll follow you to the ship.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 27, 2003)

Looking happily at Aramil, Oldum responds_ "Big?  You should see how big it looks from down here. Of course I will show you the way to the ship.  Uhh Errr I think its this way"_  Odlum points and runs of in a best guess direction to the docks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 27, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the delay.

The towering human till now as silent as the tree he resembles, finally speaks.  "I am Bjorm Wolf Friend, my abilities I would think would be readily apparant, I can fight and I am at home in the wild.  I am also at home in my native mountains and have been known to train wolves."  He says nodding at Kalikka.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

The companions all meet at the Boat... which it definately is, rather then a ship. The single mass scooner would only be good in shallow waters, so it must not venter to far off shore, especially in the unknown depths of the Nyr Div. There are two cabons that had been reserved for you. The weather is nice with the fall just starting it's turn at the world, and it looks like to winds will be helping the ship along on it's way. 

The captain of the vessel greets all of you in turn. He's a rotund man with arms around the same thickness of a dwarves leg (that's pretty thick), and he stands with expereince on the shifting deck. "Ho there, maties! You must be the ones that we be waiting for. Well, get on board. We can't be waiting all day. We're just finishing the final preps to go!" He turns away to yell something to one of the 4 crew members and then turns back to you. "The trip will take the rest of today, all noght and most of tomorrow, so you might as well make your selves confortable. All I ask is that you stay away from the deck during take off, landings and storms." He then yells to one of the crew, a tall man (though no where near as tall as the barbarian!), that must weigh only about 160 pounds. He has wind blown brown hair, cut almost to his scalp, and when he smiles at the group, his wind burned face seems to crack in a million places. 

"Show these folk to their cabin." The sailor nods and starts to head towards a ladder that leads down.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 27, 2003)

Aramil and Kaliska follow the tall man towards the cabins.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

Once everyone is aboard, the boat finishes preperations and drift out into the current of the river. Following the river, the craft is soon on it's way. 

The party find themselves restricted to their cabins which are highlighted by a swinging lantern in each room. Beyond the lantern, there are two beds in the form of hammocks, one above the other, and two chest where you can store your goods during the trip. If the halfling and the elf were to stretch out their hands, they could stretch across each of their cabins, finger of one hand toching eachother, the other hand laying flat on the opposite walls. It's cramped, smelling of water and burning oil. The barbarian finds that when he walks, his head bumps painfully on the roof.

[I'll need a discription of what you do during the trip (if anything) I'll be ending the trip tomorrow in the small fishing village.]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2003)

"Nice little boat. I would not make a trip over the sea with it, but I think we will not be far from a coast for the whole travel, if it is only a one day trip. 

Companions, I don't want to be asocial, but I don't want to be disturb during the trip, except if life is in danger. I have a ritual to do and it can take as long as a whole day and it cost much to do. Thank you for your understanding and I promise to be a more present within the group after this little trip on the river."

After that, he follow the sailor to his cabin.

"Thank you, sailor."

He closes his door. If anyone have the idea to look in the keyhole of his cabin, he would find the mage meditating with burning insence and herbs.

OOC: I try to call to me a familiar. I want to call an hack. If for some reason I can't, I'll take any bird.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 27, 2003)

The ritual succeeds and a hawk arrives with an air about itself... it almost looks down at the mage. It's a magnificent speciman of hawk: a king of hawks.

_Why have you summoned me... and why do I feel tied to you? What right do you have to pull me from my aviary?_ it thinks to the mage.

Stats for the Hawk:
Hawk
Tiny Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 1 (4 hp)
Initiative: +7 (Dex)	
Speed: 	10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
AC: 21 (+2 size, +7 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: Claws +10 melee	
Damage: Claws 1d4+1
Face/Reach: 2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: -
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +9, Will +4
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 24, Con 16,Int 6, Wis 19, Cha 8
Skills:	Listen +8, Spot +8/+16 in the daylight
Feats:	Weapon Finesse (claws)
Climate/Terrain: Any forest, hill, plains, and mountains
Organization: Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 1/3
Treasure: None
Alignment: Always neutral


----------



## Velmont (Aug 27, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> _Why have you summoned me... and why do I feel tied to you? What right do you have to pull me from my aviary?_




_"I'm Allan Forest, I am a wizard. You ask what right I have to take you down from the sky. To be honest, I have none, except I have this ability, to call one creature to me and force him to serve me. Many wizards have done that since the beginning of time and many will do it after I will be forgotten. That magic create a tie between a wizard and his familiar, that is what your are feeling.

Why I have summon you, I have done it because I want your help. Having a familiar can be very usefull for a mage. Having a friend, for anyone, is more. For now, I'm not travelling on a noble quest to save the world nor I am here to find greatness. I am here because I need to live and someone ask my help for his own good and pay me for it. What I want, I seek a way to master the element of fire, a persnnal quest that would be of the type of some power hungry mage. Maybe I am one of them.

But even with that, I've call you because I need an help and a friend, and friendship must be earn, and not taken. So I ask you, do you want to stay with me, even if it is to test that friendship I offer you. If you say no, I'll release you. If you say yes, you will not be bound for life, and promise it. I may be not a man of honor, but I am not a slaver."_


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 27, 2003)

Before Oldum boarded the boat, he searches the docks for as many flat stones as possible, picking each one up with a huge smile and placing them in his bags with care.  

Whenever possible, Oldum is above deck going as far as he can to the front of the boat.  Leaning over the edge of the boat he watches the waves and currents lap up against the hull of the boat.  On occasion, when the water current slows,  he reaches into his bag and pulls out a stone and skips it across the water.  He seems very good at this and the stones skip 10...15 times or more before falling into the water with a splash.  If anyone asks he happily replies, _ “That is why my friends call me Stoneskipper”_ 

Not wanting to anger the captain or crew, he tries his best to keep out of their way.

When not above deck, he sits in the hammock swinging back and forth talking about his home, his adventures, and how he once skipped a rock 30 times.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

The hawk seems to contimplate the mage's words and finnally replies mentally: _I do believe that force gives a creature the right to force another to do things. Such is the wild and of Nature, herself. In addition to this, you seek... friendship. I am not used to helping anyone, or anyone helping me. But this has possibilities of it's own. I will stay for a short period of time to 'test the currents' as we birds say when flying through a new area. If I decide that I want to leave I will hope that you keep your word. This is what I offer._

IT then flyes out the port hole once more into the distance, but Allen can feel that it stays well within range of communication. It eventually lands on the very top of the mast.

Oldum is watched by the crew, and once in a while, one of them will try a hand at skipping, the others laughing at his bungled attempts (at least compared to the halflings). The trip seems uneventfull through the first night and part of the morning... at least until the mouth of the Nyr Div!

"Everyone deck bound!" comes the yell of the captain down to the cabins. "Get your arses up here! There be trouble!" 

[Sorry, I was board and wanted something to happen, hope you don't mind )


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

_"Hawk, do you see some trouble?"_

Soon after the captain call, Allan get out of his cabin, his spell components pouch and weapons attach to his belt.

"What happening captain?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Grabbing his weapons Oldum races topside.  _"Its about time!"_ he shouts. _"I was getting bored of laying in that hammock”_  As he rushes on deck he makes a poor attempt at mimicking the way the captain talks. _“Aye der mate. What be da trouble?”_

OOC: I sure dont mind.  Am always up for a little action.  Just dont kill me yet.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 28, 2003)

Bjorm, already on deck, for who likes to bump their heads, looks and listens for the trouble.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

_ Sure... there's another floating island, just like this one, but bigger. It's blocking the river, and seems your floating island won't be able to get past it..._ The hawk seems to look at something... the sails, you finally realize. _Why, if your island has such large wings, does it not fly? It's a much better way of getting to your prey. This being stuck in a single line is really quite limiting!_

The camptain yells down "There be a boat blocking the river... could be trouble!"

Sure enough, Bjorn sees the craft ahead of the boat and it's blocking access to the Nyr Div. The flag on top is un recognisable from this distance, and the though the captain pulls out a spyglass to look, shakes his head. "It's between the symbol of the County of Urnst and the Duchey of Urnst, except that it's a mix..." He shakes his head again. "DO any of you recognize it?" he asks as you come up on deck (those that were not there already). 

He then orders the four crew members to halt the ship within shouting distance. The crew of the other ship can be seen moving along the ropes, sails and deck of the ship.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> _ Sure... there's another floating island, just like this one, but bigger. It's blocking the river, and seems your floating island won't be able to get past it..._ The hawk seems to look at something... the sails, you finally realize. _Why, if your island has such large wings, does it not fly? It's a much better way of getting to your prey. This being stuck in a single line is really quite limiting!_




_My friend, those floating island, named ships, are just to heavy to be lift by the wind, but their wings, we call them sails, catch the wind so the men on the island don't need to work to make the boat moving._

"Sorry Captain, I havn't study the heraldry in my studies."

I try to find any knowledge I know about this flag. If religious, I have +6 train, if it is heraldry, it would be +4 untrain (so minimum info if I can have any).

I look at the other boat. I try to see how many men their is, if they have any weapon ready. What they seems to do?

_Tell me my friend, you who have the chance to see boat from above, how many men can you see on it? Are they carrying objects in their hands? Is their any unusual object on the boat?_


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

_Seems silly to make them to heavy for such an advance form of moving._ the hawk thinks as it takes off towards the other ship.

Borrowing the spyglass formt he captain to get a better view of the flag, the fire-mage takes a look. The flag leaps into view as if by magic. It seems unfamiliar to the mage... though it does resemble a symbol he had seen just recently... then he remembers. He saw it on that same ship! It was in the docks Of Greyhawk when Allen was heading towards the Silver Tower!

The hawk finally makes it over the other boat and answers _Aye, they have out those thinks that hurl sticks a great speed. Sure, you can make a stick fly at unnatural speads, yet have troubles making a 'ship'fly normally. How many? Less then  half a flock... perhaps half as many as half._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

_Fly high friend, those men could try to hit you with one of these flying sticks._

"Captain, tell you men to be ready to take cover, they are all armed with bows, and if they can hear you, they can shoot you. I have no idea of their intentions. I have seen that ship in the docks of Greyhawk. If it helps you, there is between an half and a quarter of a flock of men on that boat." 

_Is it that strange friend? You can carry a mouse in your claw while you fly, but you can't carry a man. Those sticks, named arrows, are light, a boat is heavy, that's why.?_ 

A smile is drawn on the face of the wizard.

_And I'm not use to know how much birds there is in a flock, so, compare to us, how many they are. Same number? More or less? By half, double?_ 

The enchanter walk behind a mat and start to cast a spell. When the casting end, a red aura appear and fade away.

OOC: I cast Mage Armor, just in case, and from behind the mat for the more cover possible.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

_If you all were a flock, you would be a pitifull one indeed. The number of those on the this 'ship' double those on yours... and they have flying sticks._ came the reply from the reluctant familiar. _Fear not for me, you land bound are blind and clumsy. They will not hit me. As for your arguement... my wings are no where the size of your 'ships' sails. If I had the same size wings, then I WOULD be able to pick up a man and more!_ Smuggness wells up in the hawks thoughts as it continues to circle the other craft, gaining altitude as it does.

The captain orders the anchor thrown and all sails drawn. The ship is outside of bow range, but just barely. He looks at the mage and asks "What now? I'm afraid to send someone... I know, we'll wait for them to send a represenitive! After all, it's not me who's holding up the flow!" He looks pleased as he commands his men to arm themselves, which they do. Slings are taken out and pouches of bullets passed around. "We'll be ready for them if they mean trouble" the captain continues. "Thanks for the warning... could have been much worse. Now we are in control again.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 28, 2003)

Aramil strings his bow while keeping his eyes on the other boat.  He whispers to the wolf by his side, "Be still, sister.  I'm not sure what's going on, but it could be trouble."

If there's an area of the ship where he could gain higher ground (such as a higher deck), Aramil will head up there.  Otherwise, he'll move to an area as far from the other ship as possible, but still allows him to see as much of the battlefield as he can.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Peeking over the rail of the boat to remain out of sight, Oldum whispers _"Pirates...are they pirates?  I have never seen pirates before.  oh boy." _  His voice raises in excitement with every word as he arms his crossbow.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

OOC: Stupid double posts!!!


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

"They have twice the men we have here, so I think it is a good thing not to go to them. We can wait for them to come, or we can send them a written message."

Allan take his crossbow and load a bolt in it.

_If your wings had the size of these sails, would you be able to lift a flock of men? A boat like this one must weight at least twice the weight of a flock of men. It may float because of his shape, but it havn't been made to fly.

But men are not birds. The sky is your domain, and the majority of men don't want to fly, just like a bird don't want to travel underwater, like a fish. The nature have made us like this, and only some men will fly during their lives, and it will be by using magic._


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

Aramel, seeing no higher ground, rushes to the back otf the ship, the wolf at her heal. She finds an area where she can see the other ship, though it's well out of range for her bow. She can see the full deck of this boat, if nothing else. The wolf stops right next to her, it's fur slightly up from the emotions that it detects in her 'brother'. She continues to skan the area for trouble, but eventually relaxes when she finds none and none materializes.

Everyone looking sees that the other boat, after a wait has started to lower a row boat to meet this one. 

The hawk familiar wings over it and screeches. The people in the boat look up at the hawk, but continue on their way sccross the intervening distance between the ships. There are 8 people in the boat.

"A little large for a meeting party..." the captain says as he watches the spider like paddles propel the row boat forward.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

_ That may be the case... and I feel sorry for your lack of mobility... but do you have to be blind as well?_ it asks, noting the heads of those below inthe rowboak following the birds motion with their whole heads, rather then with just thier eyes. _It must be your flat ugly faces that hamper it... _


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

I move so I always have a sight on the row boat. If they start ot shoots arrows, I cast a fire orb on the boat itself, so it can start to burn.

If they try to climb abord the ship without being invited (in another word, if they look to have hostile intention) I cast sleep in the boat.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2003)

_Yes, we are limited in our sight, and it is because of our flat face, but I personnally don't find them ugly, at least not all_

The wizard seems to smile again.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Seeing the rowboat approach their boat, Oldum whispers to the others. _"I didn't say I wanted to see pirates this close. Are they armed."_  Remaining out of sight, Oldum readies himself with his crossbow.  Looking for a good place to cover himself so that he can take full advantage of his rogue abilities.

OOC: At the first sign of hostility, if there is going to be any, and when the attackers are within range, Oldum will fire his crossbow, hopefully being able to use his Sneak Attack ability.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Seeing the rowboat approach their boat, Oldum whispers to the others. _"I didn't say I wanted to see pirates this close. Are they armed."_  Remaining out of sight, Oldum readies himself with his crossbow.  Looking for a good place to cover himself so that he can take full advantage of his rogue abilities.

OOC: At the first sign of hostility, if there is going to be any, and when the attackers are within range, Oldum will fire his crossbow, hopefully being able to use his Sneak Attack ability.

 Anybody else having slow response w/ ENWORLD?


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

They do not look armed to the halfling as he readies himself. The captain goes to the side where the rowboat will land against his larger boat. 

"What do you think you be doing, blocking the river?" the captain asks sneering slightly. 

"CAN WE COME ABOARD? WE BE NEEDIN" HELP, AND YOU SEEM LIKE YOU'lL BE ABLE TOO."

The captain looks at you guys for suggestions before looking over the side and yelling down "Aye, you can come aboard, but no more the three of ya, and keep your hands free!"

The men talk among themselves and finally they nod up to the captain for the rope. With skilled ease, the sailors of the other boat climb up the rope and are on the deck in no time.

The three seem strange. They have angular eyes, and black hair. They do not seem to have any facial hair, and have strong noses. THeir cloths are of any other sailor. "We be in need of talking to you." one of them says to the captain, while the other two look at all the armed people around them. "Privately."


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

OoC: I was, but the last couple of posts have been quicker... I was pulling me hair out earlier!


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 28, 2003)

Not trtusting the newcomers, Oldum still tries to remain out of sight in case they are up to some sort of trick.

OOC: Not sure if there is any real place to hide.  If not then he will stay where he can watch the men abourd their boat and on the rowboat.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 28, 2003)

[OoC: Plenty of places to hide... specially a halfling!]

Oldum hides behind a barrel that's secured against the mast. It was either there or near the wheel. This place offeres a better view of the three men.

The captain shrugs and says "Alright, but I go no where with out my Windcharmer." He points to the large barbarian. "If that's alright with you?"

The three nod and the captain points to the ladder leading down to his quarters. "Keep an eye on those others." he says to the rest of his crew.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 29, 2003)

Aramil will move towards the captain's cabin and stand guard outside. He won't particularly try to eavesdrop, but stands ready to rush into the room if he hears the sounds of combat.

OOC:  Check out my latest post in the OOC thread.  I posted pictures of everyone's characters.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2003)

I stay alert too. I place myself so none of the two would get an easy walk to me (like having someone else between me and them) but I want to have a look at the row boat too. If there is any sign of hostility I sleep the 5 in the row boat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 29, 2003)

Bjorm nervously draws his sword, as he awaits the intentions of the newcomers.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Aug 29, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I stay alert too. I place myself so none of the two would get an easy walk to me (like having someone else between me and them) but I want to have a look at the row boat too. If there is any sign of hostility I sleep the 5 in the row boat.




OOC:  In other words, you valiantly take cover behind a NPC


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2003)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> OOC:  In other words, you valiantly take cover behind a NPC




OCC: I have no problem with that, neither if it is you who is on the way. It would be even better, as your wolf would be there too.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 29, 2003)

[Bjorm... the captain requested taht you go with him for the Private Conversaiton below... do you go down?]

The tweo others follow the captain down. It seems that the private conversation is with the captain, Bjorn, and the three new comers on the boat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 30, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, missed that.

IC: Bjorm follows the Captain and his guests to his cabin.


----------



## Mithreander (Aug 31, 2003)

Bjorn enters into the cabin, Aramel out side of it. Alen will prepare to launch a sleep spell over the row boat if there is any trouble... and the halfling remains hidden? Is that right? Okay!

The party of negotiators move into the captains cabin. It's crowded... to crouded for someong to use a large weapon, and someone would have trouble with a mediam weapon besides (-2 to attack, -2 to damage do to the restrictions of movement). 

Once the door closes, on of the three visitors strikes home the bolt to the door and pulls out a dagger! Bjorn doesn't notice until the captain yells out in pain and slumps to the floor in suddon pain! Bjorn faces three armed people weilding daggers!


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 31, 2003)

Bjorm yells "treachery!" draws his throwing axe and attacks the nearest enemy.

OOC: Rolls on Nadaka's Dice roller:Bjorm_Wolf_Friend; results:
Iniative:18+2 dex =20
Attack:natural 20, 25 total
Damage:10 x2 crit =20

Vitals: ac 15, flat 13 touch 12 HP 15 

OOC2: I think the dice roller likes me.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 31, 2003)

OOC: Are there any windows in the cabin that the captain and Bjorm are in?  More specifically, ones that Oldum can see in.  And do the rest of us hear the commotion?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 31, 2003)

If there is a window to the cabin close enough to Oldum and we hear what is gong on, Oldum will smash the window out with the front of his crossbow and try to fire at one of the attackers.  
Otherwise he will fire at the men still in the boat.  

OOC: Mithreander, do you want us to roll for Init and attacks or are you going to do it?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 1, 2003)

OOC: As soon as I heard Bjorn, I cast my sleep spell to touch a maximum of guys in the boat without touching one of our guys in the area. Center more on the row boat if some are still in and some other are on our boat.

Initiative: 4 (Seems I'll be last)
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=266&SearchFor=RollNum

AC: 16 (Mage Armor is up)
Touch: 12
Flat-Footed: 14

Sleep spell:
DC: 18
HD affected: 3
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=267&SearchFor=RollNum

Seems the dice roller don't like me.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 1, 2003)

On his action, Aramil will attempt to kick down the door to the cabin....and probably fail miserably. 

Initative: 23
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=268&SearchFor=RollNum

Strength Roll: 7 http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=269&SearchFor=RollNum


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 3, 2003)

*Boat Attack: Round 1*

[OoC: I f I have not posted an initiative for you, and you feel like rolling then please do... it saves me time in the long run... now, back to the game! In this case, I'll roll for Oldum's initiative, the npc's, and the pirates: I'll then post all the important information in a chart for easy access Like this:

*Init|Character Name|MHP/CHP|AC/TO/FF|..Melee To-hit../.Damage.|..Range To-Hit../.Damage.|Misc.*
20. |Bjorn.........|.15/.15|15/12/13|+5 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|+3 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|
19. |Oldum.........|.10/.10|18/16/13|.+2 Short Sword./.1d6+1..|.+6 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..|
18. |Aramil........|.11/.11|19/15/13|+2 Long Sword.../.1d8+2..|...+5 Longbow.../.1d8+0..|
17. |Kaliska (Wolf)|.19/.19|14/12/12|....+3 Bite...../.1d6+1..|.........................|
16. |Pirate4.......|..8/..8|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
15. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
14. |Hawk..........|..3/..3|21/19/12|...+10 Claws..../.1d4+1..|.........................|
13. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
12. |Pirate6.......|..8/..8|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
11. |Pirate5.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
10. |Pirate3.......|..5/..5|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
.9. |Captain.......|.12/..4|11/11/10|.....+3 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Prone on floor
.8. |Pirate8.......|.11/.11|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
.7. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.6. |Pirate1.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.5. |Pirate2.......|..6/..6|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
.4. |Pirate7.......|..9/..9|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..|
.3. |Allen.........|..7/..7|16/12/14|.....+2 Club..../.1d6+2..|.+2 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..|
.2. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
 ]

The noise of Bjorn's scream of "Treachery!" is head by all. 

Quick as he could wish, Bjorn strikes at the closest person with his hand axe. THough it could have been an awesome hit, the pirate (for that's what you are sure they are), twists at the last moment only causing a slash down his chest rather then through it. The blood from the swing showers the others and Bjorn in the tight space.

[OoC: You must varify criticals by rerolling the to hit. If the second roll is a hit, then it's a crit. When rolling damage for a crit, you roll both dice and add double the multiplier, instead of just multipling the result of one roll. Better average that way. In this case, I rolled the crit check and it failed (9]

The man let's his dagger drop and tumbles to the floor, his eyes rolling up into his head as he slumps to the floor, unconcious and bleeding.

Oldum, Hearing the scream reacts with almost unnatural speed and looks towards the direction of the sound. It came from the window to the captains cabin. Unfortunately, it's down the back side of the boat, some 10 feet from the deck! He could either drop down to the very small platform infront of the window, and hope not to loose his ballance and fall into the river, or he could pay more attention to the 5 men in the boat. 

[OoC: I will delay his action until he decides, or this round is over, which ever is first]

Aramil, hearing both the comotion and Bjorn's yell, rushes the door, trying to knock it down. Unfortunately, he hits it at a wrong angle and just bruises his showlder slightly. 

Kaliska, seeing what her friend is attempting to do, also rushes the door, but with a bit more success. The bar on the other side of the door cracks loudly, and the door moves inward about 5 inches, before something else stops it.

Bjorn sees one of the assailents stumble forward from the door behind him hitting his backside. Bjorn, seeing an opertunity, strikes at that man, and nearly severs the man's head, leading the pirates spokesman to deal with Bjorn, Aramil and Kaliska, who's growls can be heard over the noise of the fight and the river outside.

The pirates in the boat start to climb up the ropes at the same time the sailors are cutting them... the sailors win in that race, and the pirates plunge back into their rowboat!

Allen, seeing the opertunity to fire his spell, completes the last portion of the formula, sprinkling some sand from his hand, Allen feels the power swell around him as he molds the spell to his liking, feeling the familiar ebbies of an enchantment and strengthens them with practiced ease. A blue aura surrounds those in the boat, and Allen can feel their minds. With soem manipulation, he triggers the portion of their soul that would encourage them to sleep. He feels one of them resist and concentrates on the other 4... and finally feels them succomb to the spell and his gental manipulations.

[There is only one standing in the cabin with Bjorn and one awake in the boat now... I'm waiting on Oldum's action]


*Init|Character Name|MHP/CHP|AC/TO/FF|..Melee To-hit../.Damage.|..Range To-Hit../.Damage.|Misc.*
.1. |Oldum.........|.10/.10|18/16/13|.+2 Short Sword./.1d6+1..|.+6 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..| PENDING ACTION
20. |Bjorn.........|.15/.15|15/12/13|+5 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|+3 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|
18. |Aramil........|.11/.11|19/15/13|+2 Long Sword.../.1d8+2..|...+5 Longbow.../.1d8+0..|
17. |Kaliska (Wolf)|.19/.19|14/12/12|....+3 Bite...../.1d6+1..|.........................|
16. |Pirate4.......|..8/..8|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| 
15. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
14. |Hawk..........|..3/..3|21/19/12|...+10 Claws..../.1d4+1..|.........................|
13. |Sailor2.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| 
12. |Pirate6.......|..8/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
11. |Pirate5.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
10. |Pirate3.......|..5/..5|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.9. |Captain.......|.12/..4|11/11/10|.....+3 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Prone on floor in cabin
.8. |Pirate8.......|.11/.11|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| In cabin w/ Bjorn
.7. |Sailor3.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.6. |Pirate1.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.5. |Pirate2.......|..6/..6|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.4. |Pirate7.......|..9/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
.3. |Allen.........|..7/..7|16/12/14|.....+2 Club..../.1d6+2..|.+2 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..|
.2. |Sailor4.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2003)

As Allen finish to cast, he shout to the last man standing in the boat (free action just after my last action, if you allow it).

"Surrender!" 

If the pirate surrender, I do nothing. If he doesn't, I shot my crossbow bolt on him.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

The remaining pirate in the boat raises his hands in surrender after looking at his comatose companions, not knowing what struck them down.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC:  My freaking wolf breaks down doors better than I do. 

Aramil gives the door another shove.

Strength Roll: 10
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=301&SearchFor=RollNum


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 4, 2003)

Oldum, feeling little pity for the pirates that deceived them once before takes aim on the pirate left standing in the boat.  He hesitates for only a second as he pulls the trigger, attempting to finish him off.

OOC:
User: Oldum
Roll Number: 302
Date/Time: 9:49:08 AM on 9/4/2003
Dice: 1 D 20 + 5
Total: 23.
Results: 18
Description: Ranged Attack
Link to this roll: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=302&SearchFor=RollNum


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2003)

At my action, since the pirate tried to surrender, and if he wasn't kill by others. 

"Stop Shooting! He has surrendered. And you, the pirate, drop all your weapons in the water, don't touch your friend and you'll climb in the ship. First funny move and I'll burn you alive." 

I talk to a sailor next to me and less loud so the pirate can't hear me.

"You, sailor, find some rope to tie that guy and the other in the rowboat. Stay delicate while you do it, and one at the time, they are only asleep and they can wake up if you disturb them too harshly." 

With the first funny move he does I burn him with a lesser fire orb 

If the pirate is killed, I only do the speech to the sailor. If the pirate change is mind and do not surrender after some guys have shoot at him, I shot him down.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

[Tharn, Oldum has a +6 to hit: +5 for dexterity: +1 for being small... of course it hits anyway...]

The halfling, making up his mind, finally decides to fire at the pirate in the boat. The bolt flies true, but only skims the mans side. The pirate winces at the pain and curls over the new wound for just a second and scowls up to the people above him...

[Aramil will successfully push open the door this time as a move equivalent action, leaving him a standard action for round two... go ahead and post that action, such as an attack]


*Init|Character Name|MHP/CHP|AC/TO/FF|..Melee To-hit../.Damage.|..Range To-Hit../.Damage.|Misc.*
20. |Bjorn.........|.15/.15|15/12/13|+5 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|+3 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|
18. |Aramil........|.11/.11|19/15/13|+2 Long Sword.../.1d8+2..|...+5 Longbow.../.1d8+0..|
17. |Kaliska (Wolf)|.19/.19|14/12/12|....+3 Bite...../.1d6+1..|.........................|
16. |Pirate4.......|..8/..6|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| In boat
15. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
14. |Hawk..........|..3/..3|21/19/12|...+10 Claws..../.1d4+1..|.........................|
13. |Sailor2.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| 
12. |Pirate6.......|..8/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
11. |Pirate5.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
10. |Pirate3.......|..5/..5|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.9. |Captain.......|.12/..4|11/11/10|.....+3 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Prone on floor in cabin
.8. |Pirate8.......|.11/.11|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| In cabin w/ Bjorn
.7. |Sailor3.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.6. |Pirate1.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.5. |Pirate2.......|..6/..6|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.4. |Pirate7.......|..9/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
.3. |Allen.........|..7/..7|16/12/14|.....+2 Club..../.1d6+2..|.+2 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..|
.2. |Sailor4.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.1. |Oldum.........|.10/.10|18/16/13|.+2 Short Sword./.1d6+1..|.+6 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..| 


 

*END OF ROUND 1!* Go ahead and post actions for round 2, if you have not already.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 4, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> [Aramil will successfully push open the door this time as a move equivalent action, leaving him a standard action for round two... go ahead and post that action, such as an attack]



Aramil bursts into the room and sees the captain lying prone. He begins to chant softly in Elven, _"Aa' lasser en vys coia orn n' omenta gurtha."_As he does so, his hands begin to glow with a pale green light.

OOC: Drop Entropic Shield to spontaneously cast Cure Light Wounds. If the captain is within touching range, I'll touch him now. If not, I'll hold the charge until next round. The spell will heal 4 damage.

http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=304&SearchFor=RollNum


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 4, 2003)

Bjorm turns to the standing pirate, "surrender or die like your friends."

OOC:If he surrenders, Bjorm ties him up.  If he doesn't surrender Bjorm attacks.  Attack 15+5= 20 damage 3 +4 = 7.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

*Round 2!*

Bjorn, covered in blood from the other two pirates looks to the remaining pirate. "Surrender or die like you friends." He looks ready to attack if the pirate does not do so.

Aramil kicks the door in the remaining amount, knocking the body of a fallen pirate to the side, showering the floor with the splintered wood from the broken door bar, Kaliska on his heals, a growl still in the back of her throat. Aramil, seeing the standoff, takes the opertunity to kneel down by the captain, and say "Aa' lasser en vys coia orn n' omenta gurtha" while laying his hands on the wounded captain. 

*On Deck*

Mean while, outside, the now wounded pirate, makes an obseane gesture towards those above him on the deck of the ship and dives into the water to disappear under the waves.

Allen instructs the sailors to go down to the rowboat to tie up the unconscous pirates, while he watching for signs of the submerged pirate.

_He's right there! Can't you see him? He's plain as day! You DO have eyes, why do you not use them?_ comes the thoughts from the airborn hawk, his reluctant familiar. _ Ah, nevermind, he's going under the ship now. There's no way you can see him in your landbound state._ it says thinks with a superiour attitude.

The sailors start to lower the rope once more to the ship below and start to head down.

*Back in the cabin*:

The pirate answers by starting to swing at the large man with a growl. Ready for such a move, Bjorn swings his throwing axe into the man's thigh with enough force to knock him off ballance slightly. 

Kalistka, who had also been watching takes to opertunity to hamstring the man, causing him to fall besides the captain and Allen. The pirate gasps as his blood starts to soak the floor of the cabin and looses conciousness.


*Init|Character Name|MHP/CHP|AC/TO/FF|..Melee To-hit../.Damage.|..Range To-Hit../.Damage.|Misc.*
.3. |Allen.........|..7/..7|16/12/14|.....+2 Club..../.1d6+2..|.+2 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..|
.2. |Sailor4.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.1. |Oldum.........|.10/.10|18/16/13|.+2 Short Sword./.1d6+1..|.+6 Lt Crossbow./.1d8+0..| 
20. |Bjorn.........|.15/.15|15/12/13|+5 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|+3 Throwing Axe./.1d6+4..|
18. |Aramil........|.11/.11|19/15/13|+2 Long Sword.../.1d8+2..|...+5 Longbow.../.1d8+0..|
17. |Kaliska (Wolf)|.19/.19|14/12/12|....+3 Bite...../.1d6+1..|.........................|
16. |Pirate4.......|..8/..6|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Under Boat, submurged.
15. |Sailor1.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
14. |Hawk..........|..3/..3|21/19/12|...+10 Claws..../.1d4+1..|.........................|
13. |Sailor2.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| 
12. |Pirate6.......|..8/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
11. |Pirate5.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
10. |Pirate3.......|..5/..5|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.9. |Captain.......|.12/..4|11/11/10|.....+3 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Prone on floor in cabin
.8. |Pirate8.......|.11/.-1|12/10/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
.7. |Sailor3.......|..7/..7|11/11/10|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+0 Dagger.../.1d4+1..|
.6. |Pirate1.......|..7/..7|14/12/12|.....+1 Dagger../.1d4+1..|....+2 Dagger.../.1d4+1..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.5. |Pirate2.......|..6/..6|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Sleeping (10 rounds)
.4. |Pirate7.......|..9/.-1|13/11/12|.....+2 Dagger../.1d4+2..|....+1 Dagger.../.1d4+2..| Bleeding and unconscious
 

Allen, other then talk and watch, you have not done anything this round, so you still have actions you could preform if you wish.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2003)

_Thank you friend, if you see him again, tell me where he is._

"Pirate under the ship!" shout Allan.

I ready action, when my hawk tell me is the pirate, I run on the side of the deck, spot him, shout "over here" and daze him.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

The hawk does not see him this round, but continues to circle overhead.

Oldum, disappointed to see his quiry disappear looks around for something else to shoot... and notices that the other ship has up anchor and is starting to turn towards this one!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 4, 2003)

Is the pirate ship need sails to move?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 4, 2003)

It does not seem to.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 5, 2003)

Aramil will move out of the cabin and ready his bow, looking towards the pirate ship to see if any others are heading this way.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2003)

"If someone have a geart idea, he needs to speak now!" 

Allan move to the front of the ship, at the nearest point of the pirate ship. He kneels to have some cover from the pirate ship.

I place myself to have some cover from the pirate ship and I stay at a place where I can still see the rowboat. If the pirate ship become in range or if someone in the row boat wake up, I shoot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 5, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The hawk does not see him this round, but continues to circle overhead.
> 
> Oldum, disappointed to see his quiry disappear looks around for something else to shoot... and notices that the other ship has up anchor and is starting to turn towards this one!




OOC: Well, I was going to suggest stabalizing the injured pirates. But on hearing this....

Bjorm on hearing of the oncomming ship, moves onto the deck and readies his bow, behind cover, barrels or whatever.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 5, 2003)

_"This is madness!"_ Oldum shouts down to the sailor tying up the men on the rowboat.  _"Those men were going to kill us and now their friends are coming. GET BACK UP HERE!!!  Alan just finish them off!"_ If possible, Oldum will coup de grace one of the sleeping pirates with is crossbow.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> _"This is madness!"_ Oldum shouts down to the sailor tying up the men on the rowboat.  _"Those men were going to kill us and now their friends are coming. GET BACK UP HERE!!!  Alan just finish them off!"_ If possible, Oldum will coup de grace one of the sleeping pirates with is crossbow.




"I hate that, but you are right. Sailors, we won't have time to get them up in the ship, and they will wake up soon. If we let them go now, they may kill us later. Finish them and get up in the ship fast!"


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 5, 2003)

*Out of combat, feel free to post freely*

The sailors and Oldum finish off the pirates in the boat and climb back up to the deck proper.

The pirate's boat slowly turns towards your anchored boat. It'll take them a few minutes to get to you, but it's agony waiting for them even for that short period of time.

Alen notes that the current is actually pulling the pirates boat towards them. Your ship had been using the wind to go up stream in the slow current of the river.

_I see him!_ the hawk thinks. Alen, looking up, sees the hawk circling above in a wide circle. He's presently over the other boat. Sure enough, now that you are looking for him, the survivor is next to the hull of the other boat, some 300 feet away. Others in that ship start to lower a rope and the survivor climbs up it to the deck and disappears.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2003)

Just as he is climbing, Allen point his crossbow on the pirate and shoot.

He is at 300ft, that's mean 3 range increment, so I got -6 to attack, with my dex, that mean -4. As he is climbing, he should lose his dex, that's mean he should get an AC of 12.

roll:
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=310&SearchFor=RollNum

That's make 16-4 = 12, it should hit.

damage:
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=311&SearchFor=RollNum

So 8 damage, that should finish him, if I'm not wrong with the hit.

"One less, now we needs to retreat. They may still be a dozen of them left on the boat, and even if they are  armed only with shortbow, they can easily shoot us, even if they have no accuracy, a little luck and they'll kill some.

I'm no sailor, so how do we get that thing move."


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 5, 2003)

The bolt flies true and the pirate drops to the water to disappear under the pirate ship's wake.

_Maybe you CAN use your eyes!_ a thought comes from the hawk above.

The sailors without their captain there do as the mage says, and starts to pull up the ancor. The boat imediately starts to drift down river... away from the pirates.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2003)

"Nice to see the pirate ship in distance. We need to pass throught them, anyone have any idea?

And you Amaril, how is the Captain? Is he will be alright?

_Thanks for your eyes, friend. From down here, in the middle of the action, it is difficult to get a good view of all the combat, and it is true you have better than than me_


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 6, 2003)

_Humph, tell me something I DON'T know._ comes the reply.

The captain comes up the ladder from his cabin, holding his side. There is some dried blood all over him, but how much is his is hard to say... he has less then the barbarian, who follows after, and he seems completely unhurt.

[OoC: The halfling noticed the pirate ship in the distance... you all assumed that he would have told you and acted with that in mind... but he did not have to. By acting as if he did, you denied him an opertunity to role-play that. I tend to post things so everyone can see, even confidencial items, so please practice keeping player knowledge from character knowledge. Thanks!]


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 6, 2003)

OOC:  Uh, didn't we all see the ship before combat started?  Or was there a second ship that I didn't pick up on?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> [OoC: The halfling noticed the pirate ship in the distance... you all assumed that he would have told you and acted with that in mind... but he did not have to. By acting as if he did, you denied him an opertunity to role-play that. I tend to post things so everyone can see, even confidencial items, so please practice keeping player knowledge from character knowledge. Thanks!]




Sorry, I forgot you had written it was the halfling who saw the ship anchor up, but as you answered my question about sail, I tought Allan knew the ship had start moving. Next time, I'll be more vigilent on that.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 7, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The captain comes up the ladder from his cabin, holding his side. There is some dried blood all over him, but how much is his is hard to say... he has less then the barbarian, who follows after, and he seems completely unhurt.




When Oldum sees the captain come back on deck, he starts hopping up and down excitedly and pointing at the pirate ship. _ They’re coming!!! They’re coming!!!  What do you want us to do captain?”_

OOC: We do have to get past the pirate ship to get to where we want to go….right?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

OoC: That is correct, the river is well wide enough for 4 or 5 ships to travel down abreast, but it's tough to sail past another ship that's trying to stop you.

The captain looks around at the situation and starts to yell. The sailors start to unferl the sails, and as the wind starts to catch them, the boat starts to slow down.

The captain turns to the group, and says "We need to sneak by them, but in order to do that, we'll need to distract them, so those of you with bows and such, keep folk away from that there navigator's wheel!" He then turns back to yell instructions to the sailors. 

It looks like the captain is aiming to pass the ship on the right, so you'll need to be on the left side to do as the captain asks. With your ship starts to fight the current, the other ship looks to be picking up speed, and the distance shrinks alarmingly.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2003)

I go on the left side of the ship.

First, I try to find a place where I can get some cover from any shoots from the pirate ship. Little cover better than none.

Second, if I can see something very flammable (like sails or something like that), I cast my lesser fire orb on it so it may start a fire on board (and that will do less pirate against us for the time they extinguish it.

If we are very near, or some try to jump throw grapple or jump, I`ll cast my burning hand to burn the pirate or rope.

If someone grab the navigator wheel, I'll daze him (so we can get one more round to react more properly.

If I do nothing of these, and others are shooting, I'll shoot too.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

The pirate ship moves ever closer, and it seems that Allen will have the oppertunity to cast his spell at the sails. FInding cover behind the railing of the boat, he waits for the iseal time to strike. 

[OoC: I'll wait for some other replies before I continue... or until tomorrow morning.]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 8, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The captain turns to the group, and says "We need to sneak by them, but in order to do that, we'll need to distract them, so those of you with bows and such, keep folk away from that there navigator's wheel!" He then turns back to yell instructions to the sailors.




Oldum immediately loads his crossbow at the captain’s request as a thought pops into his head and he looks around for a lantern.  If he doesn’t find one, he looks for a torch.  Finding a piece of cloth whether it is from his belongings or an old piece somewhere on the ship, he wraps it around the bolt loaded in his crossbow.  Putting some lantern oil onto the cloth, if its available, he lights the cloth with his flint and steel and fires at the attacking ship preferably somewhere that it will be hardest to get to and do the most damage.  


OOC: I am assuming that this will take more than one round to do, so let me know if its feasible and if so when I can act again.  If I cannot do this then let me know and I will edit my post.  
Not sure what bonuses or penalties I would get on this attack so I rolled a straight 16 with nothing added or subtracted. Here is the link for that roll on Nadakas DiceBox  

http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/experiments/DiceboxSearch.asp?FindValue=Oldum&SearchFor=UserName


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 8, 2003)

OOC: Looks like someone beat me to it....oh well. I will leave what I posted.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 8, 2003)

Easily coming into the range of the halflings crossbow, Oldum fires at the mast of the ship before it comes into range of Allen's magic.

The bolt, flaming with the burning rag, hits the mast of the ship, though it does not appear to catch. The pirates on the other ship, seeing what Oldum (and assumingly the rest) are planning on doing, start to fire back!


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 9, 2003)

Oldum watches his blot fly through the air and jumps with excitement when he sees it hit the mast _“Yes!!!”_ He yells out but his demeanor changes when he sees the volley of arrows coming back from the pirates ship.  _“Head up!!”_ he screams out as he dives for cover.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 9, 2003)

Aramil moves to the left of the ship and surveys the scene.  He brings his bow to bear and pulls an arrow back to his chin.  After whispering in Elven, motes of shimmering blue light begin to dance along the surface of his bow.  After a few moments of silent prayer, he takes aim and fires.

OOC:  Casting _Magic Weapon_ on my bow.  I'll then begin taking shots, starting with the pirates closest to the wheel.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 9, 2003)

_ There's one! Hey, aren't you going to shoot too? _ comes the thoughts from the hawk as Allen begins to cast his spell. 

Grasping the edges of heat from the surounding area, and multiplying it from the unknown agent that the gestures and words seemed to command, Allen felt the heat grow in his mind, warming his soul with an exileration that he always felt when dealing with magic. He almost wants to pull harder at that force to multiply the effect of the spell, to increase the sensations that he felt... but, at last, he molds as much of the energy that he can control. Clearing his vision, the red haired man focuses on his target and sends the roaring ball of flame at the just bellowing sails of the other ship. He smiles as he feels, more then sees, his creation  first strike the sail, then hungrily, as if alive, start to eat and spread over the highly combustionable material.

That's when the arrows hit. Screams from sailors can be heard as confusion rained on the ship... Alen also feels a piercing pain in his arm, as an arrow skims it.

Oldum, diving for cover from the arrows, is narrowly missed and since he was diving for cover missed the fact that his burning bolt had just started to catch the mast on fire... though it seems minor compared to the blaze of Alen's spell.

Aramel, focusing on the magic, and feeling the curviture of the bow, mentally reinforcing it with power that Fenmarel bestowed upon him. Not for the first time, it seemed like sacralige to place such a devine charm on such an undeserving item... but then again, the same thing could be said for Aramil, himself. Glancing down at the calm wolf by his side, who seems to be watching the arrows with a calmness that defighs the situation, he is once more reminded of his sister.

The large barbarian, flies through the air, bowling over the captain, knocking him out of the way so that an arrow that may have ended his life missed instead. The large barbarian then rolles to his feet, Bjorn frees the shortbow from his back and starts to add arrows to the returning valloy from himself, Aramil, Oldum and Allen. The pirate ship passes, and can not catch back up do to it's burning sails, so unless the other craft rows, it looks like your craft is safe.

All together it looks like you hit at least 8 and killed at least 4 of those in the 18 seconds of the passing manuvour. 2 Sailors look to be seriously wounded, one of which still bleeds from an arrow in his chest, unconsious.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> _ There's one! Hey, aren't you going to shoot too? _ comes the thoughts from the hawk as Allen begins to cast his spell.




_You see, I have better weapon than an arrow. Now we are safe, we have pass them and they won't follow us as they have lost their sails._

"Someone should take care of the sailor." 

Allen looks at his arm. He grabs the arrow and pull it off. The pain looks heavy on the moment but it took only a second and Allen seems to be calm. He sits on the deck and lean on the mast.

"Good thinking Oldum, with that flaming arrow. I think I'll take a little nap." 

The mage closes his eyes. the sun in the face, he smiles.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 9, 2003)

Aramil kneels down next to the unconcious sailor. He tears a strip of cloth off the man's shirt, carefully pulls the arrow out of the wound, and presses the cloth firm against the man's chest to halt the bleeding.

OOC: I'll try a Heal check to stabilize the sailor. 

Result: 14

http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=320&SearchFor=RollNum

If that's not enough to stabilize him, I'll drop Create Water to cast a Cure Minor Wounds.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 9, 2003)

After pouring devine energy into the sailor, Aramil's diety did what he could not, save the man. 

Kaliska comes over while Aramil works on the sailor and layes her head down on the man's leg, looking up at Aramil as he works... seeming to smile at him.

(Please mark 667 xp on your characater sheets for that little encounter. Good job!)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2003)

After half an hour of rest on the deck, Allan stand up.

"I think I take some rest, this combat have tired me."

_Thank you for the help. Your information was helpfull. If you want something, I'll see what I can do to get it for you when we will hit the land. For now, I'll take some sleep._

The robed man walk to his cabin looking at the falcon flying in the sky.

How much damage did the arrow?


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 10, 2003)

With the battle ending, Oldum slings his crossbow over his back and sneaks down to the cabin where the slain pirates lay.  _Eeewwwee!  What a mess.  The cabin boy is going to have fun cleaning this up.” _ After checking the dad pirates for anything useful he returns topside runs up to the captain and asks, _“We gonna throw those scoundrels overboard?”_


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 10, 2003)

Bjorm after seeing everyone is alright or in the care of the cleric, cleans himself and his weapons as best he can.  Before returning to a vigilant watch.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

[2 points of damage from the arrow to Allen]

The captain shakes his head, "We'll give them a proper barial in the Nyr Dyv. They may have been pirates, but they were still sailors." Him and the unwounded sailors work hard to keep the craft headingin the proper direction through the tough enterance. 

The Nyr Dyv spans to the horizon with no sign of the opposite shore in sight. It's waters black compared to the water in theriver that the boat was so laborously trying to leave.

Once the boat breaks the headwaters of the lake, the captain seems to relax and the boat seems to travel at a much nicer fasion. Since the boat is a coast runner, it stays within sight of the shore as it travels, except when the captain pulls the ship deeper for the barial. 

After a preyer and a few words about the dangers of the sea, the pirates are comited to the sea.

Travel continues rather uneventful through the night, and you are woken up the following morning by one of the sailors to anounce that the village you were heading for is in sight, and that they would be pulling up to the dock within the hour.

Once on deck, the group sees a squalard village with wooden huts and cabins, bocks and warehouses. The people go about their lives in a fasion that looks forced rather then enjoyed... just like everywhere else. The streets are unpaved, uncobbeled and muddied from the constant trafic from the docks and shore. The smell of rotten fish permeates the ship from the shore.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2003)

OCC:
First, I have chosen my new spell for the day (look the RG).
Second, can I suppose, with the night and Amaril's spells left, I am healed? 

Allan get out of his cabin and walk on the deck. He takes a deap breath.

"The fresh air of the sea, as usual, I hate his smell!"

He looks around and raise his arm so the hawk can land on his arm. In his hand, he is grabbing a mice catched earlier in his cabin, a meal for the bird.

_Come friend, I have a mice you may want to eat. Do you want it?_


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

_No, I have no need for handout. I have past being a chick and can fend for myself!_ the bird wheels in the sky, ignoring the proffered arm. Allen gets the picture of the hawk landing on his unpretected skin and scaring the flesh. _Besides, I'm sure even YOU can smell that wonderful smell. I'll be feeding on fish today._

[OoC: No, you can not assume you are healed unless Aramil says so. Sorry.]


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 10, 2003)

Oldum again stands as close to the front of the boat ass possible and waves with one hand to the villagers as they approach.  The other hand he uses to pinch his nose shut to block off the smell of the fish.  Impatiently he waits to for the boat to reach the docks so he can “investigate” anything going on.

OOC: Did I get a chance to search the bodies before they were thrown into the sea?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

OoC: Yes, you did get a chance to search the bodies, Sorry! You found a purse on each one, though in total they only had 30gp 20sp and 10cp. One of them (the spokes person) had a very nice dagger, and another had a very nice braclet that Oldum thinks may be worth at least 300gp, though it does not look it, being as beat up as it is. Besides those things there were 6 other daggers, and 4 shorswords, all of which are used, but well cared for.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 10, 2003)

Oldum places the fancy dagger, the bracelet and the coins into his empty sack.  When he has an opportunity he takes the sack to Allan and excitedly asks, “You think any of this is enchanted.  We should split it up amongst everybody.  I like the dagger, it looks pretty neat.  Can I keep it?”


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

OoC: If Allen or anyone else detects magic on the items, they find that none of them are magical


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2003)

As allan was going back to his cabin to pack his things.



			
				oldum said:
			
		

> “You think any of this is enchanted. We should split it up amongst everybody. I like the dagger, it looks pretty neat. Can I keep it?”




"Keep that safe, Oldum. I'll check that later today. I don't have time for now to look at it, I need to do my pack and we already hit land." He looks more closely to the items "I doubt any of these things are magical... maybe the bracelet or the nice dagger, but I would be surprise that small pirates would have such valuable items. Anyway, when we will split that, I won't be the one arguing you to have the dagger." The mage give a smile to Oldum before entering his cabin.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 10, 2003)

The boat pulls up to the bocks with a _crunch_ as some of the dock is crushed by the boat, which though small for Greyhawk standards, it's much larger then what this simple fishing villages bock is used to. Needless to say, the villagers are not happy with the damage, and a group of about 6 strong looking villagers are waiting on what remains of the dock to 'talk' with whoever gets off.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

"Hello?" 

A person yells from the dock as the party starts to gather thier items. They all get onto the beck of the boat at about the same time and see the 6 strong arms below. A larger croud is there to watch (about 20  all together), but the rest look content to allow the 6 to take care of them.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2003)

Thinking the others would wait for him, Allan finish hastly to gather his things, after he had to get ride of a mouse who was scavenging in his spell components items.

He get out on the deck and see he is the first of his companion. Just as he was going back to the cabins to ask his companions to hurry, he hears some noise on the shore.



> "Hello?"




He looks back at the crowd.

"Hmmm... I suppose you want to talk to the captain, I'll go fetch him for you."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 12, 2003)

"If that won't suffice, I guess I'll have to pound a few heads to clear our way. " Bjorm says while making sure the six realize he is not intimadated, nor or they the only ones with muscles in the area.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 12, 2003)

The six men look nervious when they see Bjorn and the crowd looks pleased. It seems they are looking forward to a confrontation.

The captain comes onto the deck and sees the croud below. "The damn dock was too low! We rolled over it as if it were a foot below the surface. Well, The Master of the Tower gave me a purse for any such emergancy. Now where is that purse?"

The captain goes down into his cabin and comes back up with a small purse. "Here we go!" he then heads down the ramp that the sailors had just finished securing to the shore. 

The 6 men intersept the captain, who starts to speak and smile. A few other words pass between the 6 men and the captain, the purse exchanges hands and the 6 men turn to go.

The crowd boos at the peacefull resolution.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 13, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The crowd boos at the peacefull resolution.




Oldum peaks his head up over the rail of the boat to watch the confrontation between the 6 men and the captain.  When they begin to walk away and the crowd boos, Oldum cups his hands over his mouth and yells _“BOOOOOOOO”_ but quickly stops when one of the sailors casts an angry look at him.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2003)

Allan put a step on the shore.

"Not a bad thing to have a solid ground back under my feets."

He looks as the other members.

"I need to find a hard leather gloves, so I may carry the hawk on my arm. We need to find someone who would be willing to show us the entrance of the cave too. I'll go find my glove and after that, I'll find you." 

The robed mage leave the shore to enter the village.

OCC: 
to Mithreander: I try to buy a glove to carry my hack. If he can go up to the shoulder so he can rest on my shoulder too, it would be great.

to MeepoTheMighty: just a reminder that I've been wound yesterday (2hp) and your character had the chance to heal me if he wanted and had the spell for... just need you tell if I've been healed.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 14, 2003)

Moving around the small town, pas tthe dock, the mage notes that there isn't much here in the way of comerse. Infact, other then someone bartering for some vegtibles form another neibor, he doesn't see any of the normal comerse that one would expect. 

There is a tavern, however.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2003)

Allan catch up the group nrea the boat as the leave.

It seems I will not be able to find what I wanted... So I suggest to go and see for someone who could lead us to the caves. The tavern is generally a good guest to start to search for someone, we would have more chance.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 14, 2003)

Aramil notices the small wound on Allan's body.  Reaching down to the ground, he grabs a small pinch of dirt.  He sprinkles the dirt on the man's wound and then holds his hand over the injury.  He looks up at the sky and begins to whisper, almost as if he were having a conversation with the clouds.  After a few moments, he pulls his bloody, dirty fingers away from Allan's body, and the mage notices his wounds have closed.  

"Fenmarel says to be more careful next time," he grunts in heavily accented Common.  

OOC:  I'll slap a couple cure minor wounds on you.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2003)

> "Fenmarel says to be more careful next time,"




"Thank you, but it was hard to be more carefull, those sails needed to be burned if we didn't wanted to be followed,.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

After "BOOing", Oldum watches the six men walk away from the docks.  Immeditally he runs off the ship and follows them to see if they do anything exciting.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Allen, catching up to everyone, notes that they too are heading to the tavern (Except Oldum), along with all but one of the sailors. The tavern is a dirty, seedy joint with 2 tables (one of which is taken by locals) with only a bartender/innkeeper there who's 'cleaning' a pottery mug with a dirty towel that may have been white at one point, but is now so brown with dirt and ale that you wonder how the mug retains it's tan color.

Walking across the floor to the table, the company finds that their boots stick to the floor in a discusting manner, and that after sitting down, they all have straw that was thrown down stuck to thier boots. The smell of rotten ale and dirty bodies permiates the room.

*Oldum* follows the men, easily keeping out of sight, though they hardly look to see if anyone would bother. They head down the 'main' street and turn down one of the many dirty alleys and continues until they reach a gate. Opening and making sure it's closed behind them, they continue on. Listening, it sounds as if they walked a short distance and then knocked on a door before entering.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

Curiosity takes over as Oldum tries to peer through the gate.  After a short time he tries to open it and see where the men went.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

The gate opens up into a nicely mancured lawn, with a few sculptured bushes. The yard itself is small, but the attention to detail is great. The house on the other side of the yard is a normal looking house, except that it's two stories instead of one. This is odviously a back enterence, the path from the gate leading directly to the houses back door. There are 4 windows, to of which are on the bottom floor. Hey are open, but curtains hide any view through them.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

Oldum stands at the gate for a short time, admiring the beautify the yard.  After checking the yard for guards, Oldum creeps forward to the open windows so he can see inside.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Getting closer to the first window, Oldum hears pots and pans, people moving, and the smell of food is present, so he's not surprised to see a kitchen on the other side of the curtain when he moves it aside just enough to peek through. 

Oldum had to stand on a box that was holding some shears to see ito the window... the other window did not have such a convieniant step.

There are two women in the kitchen, one cutting vegtibles, and another stiring a pot, adding spices.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

Oldum looks in the window with a frow.  He had hoped to see something a little more exciting.  Turing away from the window he sits on the box and ponders what he wants to do now.  After a brief moment he stands and sneaks around to the side of the house.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

On one side of the house, Oldum sees a storage shead (where the things in the box SHOULD have been) and it blocks the rest of that side of the house. On the other side of the house is a coal and coke bin and a door leading into the house. There are no windows here (for the next house is so close, that there is no chance for a view).


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

Feeling the irresistible urge to investigate the house further, Oldum tries to open the door he found on the side.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

Trying the door, the halfling finds that it's unlocked. Turning the handle and pulling it open as quietly as possible, he's allarmed to hear it start to squick. He stops moving the door as soon as it makes a noise. Still holding onto the handle, he hears someone walk up to the door...


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 15, 2003)

Oldum immediately releases the handle and knocks on the door.  When the person on the other side opens the door, he looks up at them with a confused look on his face. _“Is your door broken?”_ he asks.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 15, 2003)

A woman opens the door and looks confused over the halfling and then smiles down at him, until he speaks. She then ferrows her brows and answers with "'Ho are you? You aint on o' the village boys, I know all them. What you be wanten? I don't 'ave all day!" She a large woman with a large belly and a large broom in her hands, which she's now gripping with both hands. The wears an apron and a headband that holds back tangled brown and grey hair.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking up at the woman Oldum quickly blurts out. _“I am trying to sell this really neat dagger.  Would anybody here be interested?”_ Looking around her to peer into the house. _ “Nice home.  Who lives here?”_


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 16, 2003)

The lady looks down at the halfling and scolds him. "You are a fool to try an' sell you popa's dagger here. THis be the mayers house, and he'll have none of that blackmarket stuff in his town! Now go an tell your father what you did, or better yet, don't tell him an' just return his dagger! I don't like to see children spanked, though you diserve it!" She then turns with a 'HUMPH' and (tries) to close the door on Oldum.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 17, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> Looking up at the woman Oldum quickly blurts out. _“I am trying to sell this really neat dagger. Would anybody here be interested?”_ Looking around her to peer into the house. _“Nice home. Who lives here?”_



OOC:  I was DMing a group once who were tracking down a kidnapped girl.  They managed to track the kidnappers back to their hideout, walked up, and knocked on the door.  The exchange was funny:

Bad guy: "Yeah? What do you want?"
Ranger:  "Travelling axe salesman."  *quickdraws handaxes and starts hacking*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

During Oldum nice little adventure, which I find funny, Allan will be asking around in the tavern who could lead them to the cave. I even pay a drink to the ones who seems interested or could have good information about the caves.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Allen starts to ask the inhabitants about the caves. Most of the people look at the mage strangly, but the third person he asks says "If'n you be wantin' to know about them there cave, then you need to speak to ol' Grubber. He's been there and keep talken about them" the fisherman turns to his two companions and elbows one, chuckling, showering fish scales as he does so. "Isn't that right, John?" he asks looking sideways at the man he's elbowing. 

THe man returns the laugh with a low chuckle and nods, adding his own collection of fishscales to the floor. "He lives down the way. Follow this here street to the well. Take a right and his is the 3rd house on the left. THe one with CLEAN windows, if you can imagine such a thing!"


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

"Nice, thank you! turning around to speak to his two companion, We just need to go and talk to that Grubber. Let's go! And if we can put an hand on Oldum at the same time, it would be nice to have him near, I feal like he can bring us some trouble if he is left alone too much time."

And so, Allan leads the way out to the only house with clean windows.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

WAlking down the street to the well was the only dificult part of the journey to the house with clean windows. It seemed that the town did not get many visitors, and so the children were all crouding around the adventurers, asking questions and touching everything.

"Are you a wizard? Can you magic something for us?" a girl in pony tales ask, though her hair is an indeterminate colr from grime and dirt.

"Can I hold your axe?" another boy asks the barbarian, trying to touch one of his axes to his side.

"We have dogs too, though none as big as that!" yet another boy says, attempting to reach out causiously to the wolf. 

"What's the mask for mister? You get burned?" still another asks. Finally, when the group reaches the house and knocks on the door, the children relent and move away. 

"Come in! Come in! WIpe your feet, or better yet, take off your shoes when you enter. If you have no shoes then ask from the door, for the last time I had one o' you dirty footed fool come in here, I had to clean for a week!" THe voice is creeky and old as if coming from a decrepit old man.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

Allan pass over the children, and don't even take a look at them. He seems to walk a bit faster and seems a bit angry. When they left, he seems to calm down.



> "Come in! Come in! WIpe your feet, or better yet, take off your shoes when you enter. If you have no shoes then ask from the door, for the last time I had one o' you dirty footed fool come in here, I had to clean for a week!" THe voice is creeky and old as if coming from a decrepit old man.




"Thank you to receive us, mister."

He enters and take out his shoes and leave them on the rug near the door.

"If we have come to your nice village, it is because we are interested about the caves we can find near here. We have heard you already have seen them, so we would like to ask you two things. First, what do you know about these caves, and then, would you please show us the way to the caves."


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

As allen enters he notes that everything in the house is spotless. It's sparcely furnished except for the curtains over the windows, the rug for the shoes and the rug that Ol' Grubber is sitting on, cross legged.

It seems that Ol' Grubber is a gnome! "Ah, you aren't the normal rifraf that comes to call?" 



> "If we have come to your nice village, it is because we are interested about the caves we can find near here. We have heard you already have seen them, so we would like to ask you two things. First, what do you know about these caves, and then, would you please show us the way to the caves."




"Well, now, nice is it? I find it to be a pig stye myself, but if you concider it nice, then there's no helping you. Be gone from my santuary." He seems to loose interest in the group as he closes his eyes and turns his face towards the ceiling.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 17, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> "Well, now, nice is it? I find it to be a pig stye myself, but if you concider it nice, then there's no helping you. Be gone from my santuary." He seems to loose interest in the group as he closes his eyes and turns his face towards the ceiling.



"Kaliska and I do not find this place nice.  It stinks of human, and the children are bothersome."


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

The gnome once more opens his eyes to look at the elf with the wolf. "Keep the dog outside. She has no shoes." 

He sighs and says "Alright, you wish to know of the caverns? Why do you want to hear my stories when others just laugh at them as children to a joke?" 

He stands up with little effort, though his limbs look so thin that it's hard to believe they could support even his small body. The robe gnome looks at each of you and says "There is a beast in there." he says, a little fear creeping into his voice before he controls it. "It's large... the size of this house!" The house is no more then 20'x10'. "Larger!" again, panic entering his voice. 

"I can still hear the claws against stone. I went in with 3 others and only I came out again, their screams haunting my dreams." The gnome shakes his head, "That's some distance down in that caverns though. I suggest that you don't go down there! There's death down there, and it clamed my friends!" He turns around to a door that was behind him. He opens it and goes through. Through the now open do the party can see that there is a short table witha lamp on it, a sleeping mat and writing utencils. The gnome goes into the table and opens a drawer that was not appearant from your angle and takes a piece of paper from it. He then stops, thinks, and then heads back to the group, shaking his head. 

"I have this map that leads to the caverns. Use it if you wish, but do me a favor. If you see my three friends' bodies, give them a decent barrial. I was not able to and it tears at my heart. One was a dwarf with red hair. He carried an axe and wore mail like most dwarves, I guess. The other two were humans. A female and male. THe female was a sorceress of some skill. She had black hair, fair skin and a scare down the left cheek. THe male was our trap expert. Tall, strong and proud, he faught often next to the dwarf in our many confronations down there. He had brown hair and brown eyes, and wore leather with studs." He pushes the map towards Aramil and then turns away. 

"If you come back, I would like to hear your tale. Go now, leave me in peace."


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

After the door close, Allan looks at Amaril.

"Nice... when you try to be polite, you get kick from the house... well... I was on the point to charm him for good and get some excuse first than answers to my questions, but it seems I won't need to use my magic for now. I think I prefer the company of the hawk than of that old fool...

Now, if I can put my hand on Oldum necks..."

_Friend, have you seen Oldum lately, the half size man who was on the ship with me?_


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

_I'm eating._ comes the reply. Looking around, the mage doesn't see the hawk anywhere. _But I did see him earlier, when we left the ship. He was following the landbound that your seabound had talked to.  From there... well, your guess is as good as mine. He's not a fledgling, and even if he was, he's not MY fledgling!_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2003)

_Thanks_

"Oldum have followed the 6 thugs... hope he is not in trouble, let's search for him."


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

The party starts to search for the small halfling, but it seems that no one remembers his passing, nor have seen him. 

One person did see a small chinld that he did not recognise, but that was over an hour ago (when you had first entered the bar).


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 18, 2003)

Oldum just watches the woman ass she scorns him.  His mouth hanging open as the door slams shut.  Hanging his head he turns and walks to the gate the he first came in.  Once outside of the gate, the previous engagement with the grumpy woman seems to slip his mind as he begins to skip back the way he came.  _“Where is that tavern?”_  Trying to remember if he passed a tavern on his way, Oldum looks for one thinking that the others most likely went there.  During his walk back towards the docks, he investigates anything even remotely that catches his eye.


OOC: Sorry took me so long to post……Okay, a halfling rogue in a new town….have to play the part.  If Oldum sees anything interesting on his walk, will have to try and “acquire” it.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing stands out in this poor town that the halfling finds interesting, though he does see the rest of the group, searching the croud of children for something. That is they were until they see Oldum. THey then move to intercept him.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 18, 2003)

Oldum skips up to the group, and in a displeased voice yells, _“Where have you been!?!  I have been looking all over for you.”_


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2003)

"We have gone to the tavern, to see if we couldn't find someone who could help us, than we were refered to someone who have been to the cave. We talk with him and he gave us a map. In a few words, we did what we were ask to do... and you, where have you been? You bring something usefull I hope!"


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

_There is your wayward fledgling. Take lessons from us avions. If you do not want the young to be on their own, leave them in the nest!_ comes the thoughts of the hawk to Allen as he catches sight of the halfling. 

Looking up, Allen can see the hawk wheeling overhead.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 18, 2003)

Allan take a deep breath...


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 18, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Allan take a deep breath...




Bjorm wonders ~is the little one worth the trouble?  Why I could through him a good field length.~


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 19, 2003)

_Oh good, looks like you have already taken care of all the boring stuff.  When are we leaving for the caves?_ Oldom replies with a large grin on his face.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2003)

Allan look down at the halfling.

Ok... let's go to the cave. Does everyone is ready to go?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

_If no one else is going to say it, I will. NO! Unless youare ready to let me go. I'm made for the open sky, and I hunt things from the ground, I do not crawl through it! Once more NO!_ comes the message from the hauk as it wheels over head in an agitated manner, if Allen had to guess.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2003)

_I will let you stay here, so you can fly freely, if that's what you desire, but I will warn you about one thing, if you ever go too far, the magic who bound us will activate in you a feeling of despair, as the bound between us will be too weak. I suggest you to stay near the cave for that reason. I don't have yet a good glove so I can carry you without being wounded by your claw, so I had not the intention to carry you inside, but another time, you may have to follow me in such place.

If you ever change your mind, I will tell you the road we followed into the cave, just in case._


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 19, 2003)

_Tell you what, I'll follow you to the mouth of the cave, and watch over it, so that if anyone comes, you'll know. Plus, unless you go deep into the cavern, the bond will not be tested. Sound good?_ The hawk throws the propasision out as if he really does not care, but Allen gets the feeling that it trully does.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2003)

_Souds good. I agree._

"No one? Good, let's go!"


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

The group moves south and soon find the cave, though evening had fallen about an hour earlier (you decided to push on). The cave is really nothing but a rent in the hole with neither track nor path leading to it. Without the map, the group would never have found it. It'll be tight for anyone mediam or larger to fit through.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 22, 2003)

OOC: Sorry, had a busy weekend.  I'm ready for the cave 

IC:  Aramil follows others to the small crack in the earth.  Kaliska nervously sniffs the entrance as her elven brother huddles his cloak tight around his body.

"Well, here we stand.  I only hope it won't be too long before we all stand here once again."

Aramil then lights a torch and looks into the entrance.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking into the cave with his torch, he can easily see into a large chamber that the hole leads into. It looks like the group may need to make a 10' or more drop to the caverns floor. It looks to be stone, and the dirt on the floor shows tracks, even from this distance. Peering about, almost sticking his head through the hole, the elf can also see that there may be a passage to one side.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

"Nice, climbing and me... So who lead the way into that cave?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 23, 2003)

“I will go first,” Oldum says as he inspects the cave.  “I got a rope if you want to tie it to something and throw it in to help us climb down.”


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 23, 2003)

"Climbing down shouldn't be too difficult...for most of us.  How can we get Kaliska down though, I wonder?  And once down, how to get her up?"

Aramil kneels down and holds his torch down into the cavern, taking a closer look to see if it looks like he or Kaliska can jump down without getting hurt.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 23, 2003)

Not really anything that looks very promising to get Kaliska down, the wolf sniffs at the hole, but seems unconcerned. Of course she may not realize that you are trying tto go down.

Oldum finds a near by stump that he can tie the rope to and throws the remainder down the hole.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

"Attach the rope to the wolf and we will pull him down, and after we use the rope to climb down. To get the wolf up, we use the rope again."


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Attach the rope to the wolf and we will pull him down, and after we use the rope to climb down. To get the wolf up, we use the rope again."




Bjorm attempts to suit action to words, first calming Kalika with animal handling(wolves) and then using brute strength to gently lower her down.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

The group succeeds in getting down into the chamber, but will have to leave the rope behind unless one of the group wishes to untie it and jump in instead. 

The area of the rough cave is larege enough for the group to sleep in without having to touch eachother, and onother 2 like groups besides. 

The chamber curves off so that the group can not see whats beyond it. Other then the echos of the parties movements, this place is as quiet as a crypt, except that the wolfs ears are cocked while it look in the direction of the curve.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> The group succeeds in getting down into the chamber, but will have to leave the rope behind unless one of the group wishes to untie it and jump in instead.
> 
> The area of the rough cave is larege enough for the group to sleep in without having to touch eachother, and onother 2 like groups besides.
> 
> The chamber curves off so that the group can not see whats beyond it. Other then the echos of the parties movements, this place is as quiet as a crypt, except that the wolfs ears are cocked while it look in the direction of the curve.




 Would that be jump or climb?  About how difficult does each option appear?


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 24, 2003)

Since the hole enters in the ceiling of the chamber below, climbing is about impossible without aid. You can crawl through the hole and lower yourself to reduce the distance as much as possible, but climbing, unless you can do it upside-down, is not an option.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Since the hole enters in the ceiling of the chamber below, climbing is about impossible without aid. You can crawl through the hole and lower yourself to reduce the distance as much as possible, but climbing, unless you can do it upside-down, is not an option.




  Well under those conditions, there is no option.  The rope stays, if Bjorm jumps there's no way out.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

The mage whispers some words that seems amplified by the echo. The crossbow he have in his hand start to glow.

"Who goes first?"


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

Bjorn, who was last decides to keep the rope behind and climbs down. The silent cave echos with Allens question. 

Kaliska growls a throaty growl that sounds all the more menising due to the echo of the chamber. The wolves ears are back as it looks in the direction of the curve ahead in the cavern.






| | | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| | | |W| |?|?|?|?|
| | | | | |W| | | | |W|W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | |R| | | |W| | | |?|
| | | | |W| | |b|o| | |W| | |W|?|
| | | | |W| | |a| | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | |r|k| |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |W|
| | | | | | |W| | | | |W|
| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq area
W = Wall
R = Rope coming down from the hole in the ceiling
? = Areas that you can not yet see.

a = Allan
r = Aramil
b = Bjorn
k = Kaliska
o = Oldum


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 25, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Bjorn, who was last decides to keep the rope behind and climbs down. The silent cave echos with Allens question.
> 
> Kaliska growls a throaty growl that sounds all the more menising due to the echo of the chamber. The wolves ears are back as it looks in the direction of the curve ahead in the cavern.
> 
> ...




Bjorm draws his sword and moves around to try to put himself between the others and whatever the wolf senses.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 25, 2003)

```
[font=Courier New]
| | | | | | |W|W|W|
| | | | | |W| | | |W| |?|?|?|?|
| | | | | |W| | | | |W|W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | |R| | | |W| | | |?|
| | | | |W| | |b|o| | |W| | |W|?|
| | | | |W| | |a| | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | |k|r| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | | | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |W|
| | | | | | |W| | | | |W|
| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|
 
 
[/font]
```
 
Aramil will move to the point indicated and peer around the corner with his torch.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 25, 2003)

What Oldum, Bjorn, and Allen see:

| | | | | | | | | | |?|?|?|?|
| | | | | | | | | |?|?|?|s|?|?|  
| | | | | | |W|W|W|?|?|?|s|s|s|W|
| | | | | |W|s|s|s|W|?|W|s|s|W|
| | | | | |W|s|s|s|s|W|W|s|s|W|
| | | | |W|s|s|R|s|s| |W| |s|s|W|
| | | | |W|s|s|s| | | |W| | |W| 
| | | | |W|s|s|s| | | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W|s|s| | | | |W|b| | |W|
| | | | |W|s|s| | | |k|r| | |W|
| | | | |W|s|s| | | |o|a| |W|
| | | | | |W|s|s| | | | |W|
| | | | | | |W|s| | | |W|
| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|

s = Shadowy area.
| | | | | | | | | | |?|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |?|s|s|s|s|s|s|W|
| | | | | | | | | | |?|?|s|s|s|s|s|?|
| | | | | | | | | |?|?|?| |s|s|s|?|  
| | | | | | |W|W|W|?|?|?| | | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | |W|?|W| | |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | |W|W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | |R| | | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | | |W| | |W|  
| | | | |W| | | | | | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | | |W|b| | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | |k|r| | |W|
| | | | |W| | | | | |o|a| |W|
| | | | | |W| | | | | | |W|
| | | | | | |W| | | | |W|
| | | | | | | |W|W|W|W|

| | = 5' sq area
W = Wall
R = Rope coming down from the hole in the ceiling
? = Areas that you can not yet see.
s = Shadowy Area

a = Allan
r = Aramil
b = Bjorn
k = Kaliska
o = Oldum


Bjorn moves infront of the group followed closely by the others and looks to the corridor off the cavern. From the light of the torch, Bjorn and the others can hardly make much out, but what they do see seems peaceful enough. Aramil and Kaliska can see the oposite wall, but Aramil can not see what's upsetting his sister, though she is still upset.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2003)

Allan will follow the group, trying to stay in the middle of it so he can easily cast wihout being disturb by the first guy who get near. He has a crossbow in his hand.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 26, 2003)

OOC: Sorry I havent been keeping up as I should.  I will try to post more often.  Mithreander,  if you want to make quick maps, try this link and see if you like it http://www.irony.com/java/mmee/ 

IC:Oldum remains as quiet as possible, not liking the reactions of the wolf.  With his crossbow ready, he keeps to the shadows, and sneaks through the cave keeping an eye out for anything strange.

*Spot* +6  Roll Results: 11 *Total: 17.* 
Link to this roll: http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=623&SearchFor=RollNum

*Hide* +13  Roll Results: 10 *Total: 23.* 
Link to this roll:http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=624&SearchFor=RollNum

*Listen* +9  Roll Results: 7 *Total: 16.* 
Link to this roll:http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=625&SearchFor=RollNum

*Move Silently* +11 Roll Results: 20 *Total: 31.* 
Link to this roll:http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceBoxSearch.asp?FindValue=626&SearchFor=RollNum


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

*OOC:*


Hiding in shadows is a little more difficult then it used to be... you have to have shadows to hide in. If in this instance you wanted to hide, then you would have to travel quite a bit ahead of the group and stay in the shadowed sections listed on the map, but not far enough so that you yourself can not see. Beware creatures with darkvision, for you will need concealment to hide from them (oh, and consealment also works for those with normal sight).







Seeing the shadows retreat from the torch that the elf holds, Oldum moves up to the shadows ahead, knowing that he's safer there then in the direct light. From his new vantage point, he can see around yet another corner. There, beyond is a room with straw spewn on the floor, and in the corner of that room there is a couple of humanoids of somesort sleeping together. 


What Oldum, Bjorn and Allen sees (though at the moment only Oldum can see the straw or the sleeping humanoids):

| |W|W|W|W|W|W| 
|W|1|"|s|s|o|s|s|s| 
|W|"|"|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|
|W|"|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|s 
|W|W|s|s| | | |s|W|
| | |W|W|W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | |W|
| | | | |W|b| | |W|
| | | | |W|r|a|W| 
| | | | |W|k| | |W|
| | | |?|W| | | |W|
| | |?|s| | | |W|
| |?|s|s| | |W|
| |?|s|s|s|W|
|?|s|s|s|W|
|?|W|W|W|

s = Shadowy area.

What Aramil and Kaliska sees
| | | | | | | | | |?|W|W|W|W|W|W|W|
| | | | | | | | | |?| | | |o| | | |W|
| | |?| | | | | | | |W|
| | | |?| | | | | |?| 
| | |?|?| | | | |W|
| | | |?|W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | |W|
| | | | |W|b| | |W|
| | | | |W|r|a|W| 
| | | | |W|k| | |W|
| | | |?|W| | | |W|
| | |?| | | | |W|
| |?| | | | |W|
| |?| | | |W|
|?| | | |W|
|?|W|W|W|

1 = A couple of humanoids sleeping together.
" = Straw
o = Oldum (Hidden from everyone except for Kaliska and Aramil)


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hiding in shadows is a little more difficult then it used to be... you have to have shadows to hide in. If in this instance you wanted to hide, then you would have to travel quite a bit ahead of the group and stay in the shadowed sections listed on the map, but not far enough so that you yourself can not see. Beware creatures with darkvision, for you will need concealment to hide from them (oh, and consealment also works for those with normal sight).
> ...




  When Bjorn (I guess I will bow to gm fiat) see Odlum go to scout ahead, he slows his approach and waits for a report.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 29, 2003)

Quietly pulling his dagger, Oldum sneaks closer to the sleeping humanoids to get a better look.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2003)

Allan still follow, ready to shot his crossbow at the first sight of an ennemy.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 30, 2003)

Oldum sneaks up and sees two orcs, one female and one male embraced in sleep on a bed of straw. They seem to be sleeping soundly.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 1, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Oldum sneaks up and sees two orcs, one female and one male embraced in sleep on a bed of straw. They seem to be sleeping soundly.





Still trying to be as quiet as possible, Oldum looks for  weapons of any sort.  If he finds any and feels he can take them without making much noise,  he does so and moves them out of reach of the orcs.  After doing that, or if he does not see any weapons, he sneaks back to the others to tell them of the sleeping orcs.  

_"There are two orcs sleeping up ahead,  They are a couple it looks like.  Male and female.  I do not know if they are hostile, otherwise I would have finished them off in their sleep."_


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 1, 2003)

*OOC:*


No weapons were visible


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> Still trying to be as quiet as possible, Oldum looks for  weapons of any sort.  If he finds any and feels he can take them without making much noise,  he does so and moves them out of reach of the orcs.  After doing that, or if he does not see any weapons, he sneaks back to the others to tell them of the sleeping orcs.
> 
> _"There are two orcs sleeping up ahead,  They are a couple it looks like.  Male and female.  I do not know if they are hostile, otherwise I would have finished them off in their sleep."_




Bjorn whispers "let us wake and question them, under weapons.  It is unusual for a couple to be alone without guards."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2003)

Whispering: "Any speak orcish here?"


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 2, 2003)

Oldums hand shoots up and he flails his hand wildly like a school boy that knows the answer to the hardest question in the world.

_"I know orcish"_ he whispers, but the others can tell he is haveing a hard time keeping himself from yelling out.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 2, 2003)

Aramil whispers to Kaliska to heel, and pulls an arrow out of his quiver, holding bow & arrow in one hand, and torch in the other.  He looks at the others and nods.  While moving up, he'll set down the torch at the place where the orcs first become visible in the torchlight, then nock the arrow to his bow and ready his attack.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


I Just need a plan of action. Use the map to place yourselves when you wake the orcs so that I know who is where. I'm assuming that Oldum will do the waking while the others are ready to threaten them. If there is a different plan, let me know.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 2, 2003)

Oldum sneaks back to the orcs,  with dagger in hand.  Positioning himself where the others can attack if needed, Oldum puts the point of his dagger to the male orcs throat. When the others are ready he speaks as quietly as he can in orc, he says _“Wake up!”_ and gently shakes the orcs head with his free hand.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2003)

As Oldum ask the Orcs to wake up, Allan start to cast a spell.

OCC: I cast Charm-Person on the male Orc (DC:18)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 3, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hiding in shadows is a little more difficult then it used to be... you have to have shadows to hide in. If in this instance you wanted to hide, then you would have to travel quite a bit ahead of the group and stay in the shadowed sections listed on the map, but not far enough so that you yourself can not see. Beware creatures with darkvision, for you will need concealment to hide from them (oh, and consealment also works for those with normal sight).
> ...




Bjorn moves to the indicated square with his greatsword readied.  He awaits the interragation of the orcs.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 6, 2003)

```
[/font]
[font=Courier New]| |W|W|W|W|W|W| 
|W|1|b|s|s|o|s|s|s| 
|W|"|"|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|
|W|"|s|s|s|s|s|s|s|s 
|W|W|s|s| | | |s|W|
| | |W|W|W|r|k|W|
| | | | |W| | |W|
| | | | |W| | | |W|
| | | | |W| |a|W| 
| | | | |W| | | |W|
| | | |?|W| | | |W|
| | |?|s| | | |W|
| |?|s|s| | |W|
| |?|s|s|s|W|
|?|s|s|s|W|
|?|W|W|W|[/font]
```
 
Aramil moves to the space above, sets down the torch, and nocks his arrow.  He whispers to Kaliska to stay calm, and holds his bow ready.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2003)

OOC: Oh yeah, Allan will close just enough to see the two orcs, no more.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Oldum moves to the orcs with unnatural silence, and shakes one, ready for it to jump awake, and is surprised as it stretches, with little comprehension in it's eyes.

"Is it time for waking?" it asks in orcish, as it looks around. On seeing Oldum, and the companions, it just chuckles, with a relaxed slumping of it's shoulders. "Well, now. Who do we have here?" It turns to the closest companion (Oldum) and asks him "Do you speak orcish?" The smile on it's mishappened face looks friendly and relaxed as it continues to ask "And do you mind if I wake my wife? She'll kill me if she misses a chance to entertain."


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 13, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Oldum moves to the orcs with unnatural silence, and shakes one, ready for it to jump awake, and is surprised as it stretches, with little comprehension in it's eyes.
> 
> "Is it time for waking?" it asks in orcish, as it looks around. On seeing Oldum, and the companions, it just chuckles, with a relaxed slumping of it's shoulders. "Well, now. Who do we have here?" It turns to the closest companion (Oldum) and asks him "Do you speak orcish?" The smile on it's mishappened face looks friendly and relaxed as it continues to ask "And do you mind if I wake my wife? She'll kill me if she misses a chance to entertain."




 On hearing the orc talk, Bjorm asks "what did he say?"


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Oct 13, 2003)

Aramil looks back and forth at his companions, shrugging to indicate that he doesn't speak orcish.  His arrow is still ready, and looks nervously at his comrades for signs of what's going on.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 13, 2003)

*Pushdugin Oomies *

Oldum smiles and speaks back in orc _ “An entertainer?  Do you sing and dance?  I always love a good song?  Yes, wake her, but don’t move to fast.  My friends may not like it!”_ motioning to the others that are ready to attack.  Pulling his dagger back, Oldum looks at his companions and begins to speak, in orcish .  _“Yub, tinks dat Im an Er de shardie’s nub ebil, gruk ?  Ahhh, no you don’t…I see… I mean, I think they are friendly and he wants to wake up his wife.”_


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 13, 2003)

'SIng and dance?" it chuckles as it reaches to wake his wife. "Only when I've drunk to much." 

His wife wakes and she looks to her husband with a smile and then at the others in the room. "On-lookers? Were they there before we finished, or did they arive after? If before, did they learn anything?" She smiles an ugly smile, and stretch as her husband did, showing all of her femaleness for the others in a sencuous movement, before relaxing, not bothering to cover her naked body. "Did they at least bring us something to eat? I'm starved!"

The male orc shrugs "I have not asked." He turns to Iggy and asks "Did you at least bring some food? My wife seems to be hungry." He also does not bother to hide his nakedness.

He stands up, and noting the tention in the others as he does so, he turns to his wife and comments, "High strung, aren't they?"

"Not enough fiber." his wife replies with the same smils as she had displayed while stretching.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2003)

"So Oldum, are they telling anything interesting?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 14, 2003)

As Bjorn see the orcs moving around, he thinks ~obviously these two aren't hiding any weapons.~  He looks to the halfling for an answer to the question.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 16, 2003)

Curious about the female Orcs statement he asks, trying to sound very serious _“What is there to learn.  What do you have to tell us?  Tell me something useful and we may just give you some of our food.  If you know how to speak common, please do so the others can understand.” _  Speaking to the others, but keeping his eyes on the orcs, he states.  _No, nothing important yet.”_

OOC: Gnome?  I am a halfling if you are referring to me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 17, 2003)

Thrarn Iranorn said:
			
		

> Curious about the female Orcs statement he asks, trying to sound very serious _“What is there to learn.  What do you have to tell us?  Tell me something useful and we may just give you some of our food.  If you know how to speak common, please do so the others can understand.” _  Speaking to the others, but keeping his eyes on the orcs, he states.  _No, nothing important yet.”_
> 
> OOC: Gnome?  I am a halfling if you are referring to me.



  OOC: Sorry!


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 21, 2003)

"Common, is that what you call that slithering language?" the male orc says, still smiling, and answers for his wife "We have nothing for information that may of be of any worth to you. My wife was not saying that we did, she is just proud of our preformance before we fell asleep, that's all."

He then turns to his wife and shakes his head with an even bigger smile. "I think you are distracting his mind with your odvious beauty. Please cover up." The last is a command, not a suggestion, and the woman does as she is told, imediately and without question, her smile not waivering in the slightest. 

"THough the food would be welcome, otherwise, we'll have to make our way back to the kitchen, and it's ust SO far!" there is humor in his voice as he says this, the sarcasm evedent, though the meaning of it is lost.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 22, 2003)

Oldum begins to back up slowly, towards his companions behind him.  Once he has backed a good distance away from the orc he says in common. 
_"Something isn't right here.  Though they are being nice, I have a bad feeling. I dont trust them at all"_


----------



## Velmont (Oct 22, 2003)

OOC: Did I cast my charm person, as you said nothing about it.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sure, why not. They look on you no differently then the others, however.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 10, 2003)

Frustrated at the slow pace of negotiations, Aramil fires an arrow into the orc's chest.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 10, 2003)

The orc falls down, dead witha surprised look on his face. The female orc scowls at the people and charges the closest individual, the halfling! Oldum, having a weapon out has an opertunity to strike at the orc, but fails to place his knofe correctly, and the orc grabs the small halfling and wrestles it to the ground, it's mustular arm around his neck!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 11, 2003)

Bjorn momentarily confused moves to attack the orc with his readied great sword.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 11, 2003)

Bjorns blade is ready, but striking at the orc is slightly harder then he anticipates with it rolling on the floor with the halfling, but he does strike it, though not fatally.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 11, 2003)

Allen looks a bit confuse. He is pointing his crossbow at the orc but don't want to shoot, as he could hurt the halfling.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 12, 2003)

sorry to interrupt....Deadestdai will be unable to post for a bit as his pc is out for a few days...damn technology....


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Nov 20, 2003)

As Aramil readies another arrow to let loose at the beast holding his companion, he barks an order to attack at his wolf-sister.  "Kaliska, malaska orcu!"  He then lets his arrow fly at the female orc, hoping that a 3-foot tall halfling won't provide much cover to the 6-foot tall orc.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Thew wolf flies forward on the word of her brother and attacks with a vengence that throws the orc off of the halfling! Aramil's arrow had already left his bow, and though close, misses both of the rolling companions right before the colision of the wolf. 

The wolf grabs the orc by it's throat and seems to heave it a distance away from it where it twiches, then remains still.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 25, 2003)

"Always nice to see a source of information to be killed like that. Remind me not to make you scout Amaril."


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Once more, the group is faces with only one direction to go. The two bodies of orcs lay where they were feld... almost seeming to acuse the others in their death gazes.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Dec 8, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Always nice to see a source of information to be killed like that. Remind me not to make you scout Amaril."



Aramil spits in the direction of the orcish corpses.  Turning his back on his companions, he mutters something under his breath, and then turns, his voice a hiss through his teeth.

"Information?  From an orc?  These beasts have slaughtered my people for thousands of years, and you want to invite them to break bread around your fire?  I knew not that I would be travelling with orc-friends."



OOC:  Besides, someone had to do something.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2003)

"I can make many weak-willed creatures my friends, with or against their will, but that make me not a friend of those fools. But I know that information taken from an enemy can be more usefull than one taken from a friend, if you know how and have the patience to take it.

For this time, it is too late, but think of it next time the opportunity appear to us."


----------



## Mithreander (Dec 8, 2003)

Ahead of the group, through the torch light, they still see the passage heading to the right. 

Allen feels impatients coming from the falcon outside, who's watching the enterance to the cave.

No sounds can be detected from ahead and everything seems... to quiet.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2003)

"Well, let's go. We have a cave to explore. Oldum, you take the lead."


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Dec 9, 2003)

Aramil and Kaliska exchange a glance and then follow the rest of the group down the cave.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2003)

Bjorn resumes his place in line, sword at the ready.


----------

